# TTC with #2, looking for a buddy! LO is 14.5 months.



## babytobe

Hey Ladies,

Just looking for someone who's TTC with baby #2! Our not so little LO is now 14.5 months, and we're just starting TTC this month. Hoping to have a 2-2.5 year gap between the two kids. I'm just finishing up my period and am expected to ovulate around August 18th. We conceived the 2nd month of trying with our first, but I'm trying not to count on it happening so soon with #2 (it's hard not to get your hopes up though!). 

I can't believe we're trying again....time has just gone by so fast! I'm a bit nervous of being pregnant again. I was useless my first trimester last time!


----------



## Hopeful H

Hello!

Can I join you? My little one was 2 in May and we've decided to try for a little brother or sister for him. 

We started TTC last month and after convincing myself I was pregnant and getting a BFN on a FRER yesterday, AF showed up.

So, today is CD2. I always thought I knew how long my cycles were but I found out yesterday that you count the first day of AF as CD1, and the day before AF shows up again as your last cycle day. That means that my cycle is usually 29/30 days. 

I know sure how we're going to manage it as my son currently refuses to sleep anywhere but our bed, and he won't sleep alone, so it'll be a challenge!

I'm looking forward to having the support from here again (if you'll have me!!)

Hx


----------



## babytobe

Hopeful H said:


> Hello!
> 
> Can I join you? My little one was 2 in May and we've decided to try for a little brother or sister for him.
> 
> We started TTC last month and after convincing myself I was pregnant and getting a BFN on a FRER yesterday, AF showed up.
> 
> So, today is CD2. I always thought I knew how long my cycles were but I found out yesterday that you count the first day of AF as CD1, and the day before AF shows up again as your last cycle day. That means that my cycle is usually 29/30 days.
> 
> I know sure how we're going to manage it as my son currently refuses to sleep anywhere but our bed, and he won't sleep alone, so it'll be a challenge!
> 
> I'm looking forward to having the support from here again (if you'll have me!!)
> 
> Hx

Yes of course I'd love for us to support each other! My little one was 2 in May as well, so we have similar situations in that regard &#128522;. 

That sucks about your last month....being convinced you were pregnant and then getting AF. That happened to me the first month we ttc with #1. It's so hard when you feel so sure you're pregnant. I told myself I wouldn't do that this time around, but I'm convinced already that I'm pregnant now! (Sigh) Just can't help myself from symptom spotting I guess!

I think I ovulated earlier than my fertility calander predicted, so I think I'm 5dpo now. My cycles are shorter, usually around 25 days or so. I'm trying to hold out on testing until day 14dpo, but I doubt I'll make it that long! I'll probably go get some dollar store tests.

Main symptoms today were heavy, cramping uterus in morning especially, dull low back ache, achy calves, and weird bubble feeling I lower abdomen. These symptoms feel so real and I'm sure my body is trying to implant, but I know my mind is also super good at convincing myself of things lol.


----------



## Hopeful H

I&#8217;ve got everything crossed for you this month! I thought about stocking up on the internet cheapies but I&#8217;ve heard stories of false positives and nasty evaps. I used to go and buy loads from the £1 shop (which I guess is the same as a dollar store!) and they were always fine for me.

When I fell pregnant with my little boy, I had no symptoms at all other than brown discharge in place of AF. I only did a test to discount being pregnant as I wanted to start taking clomid. The exact same thing happened this month, even my husband thought I must be pregnant. I don't know whether we managed to catch an egg and it didn't implant properly...I'm trying not to think about it! 

I&#8217;m going to buy a Clearblue fertility monitor (and tell my husband that a friend let me borrow it!). I bought one last time we were ttc as I was sick of being disappointed every month and I got pregnant on my 2nd cycle of using it. We also used preseed and softcups so I&#8217;m going to get some of those again too. I&#8217;ve been told that I should temp but I know that I&#8217;d get obsessed about it and start to freak out if started to drop!

I promised both myself and my husband that I wouldn&#8217;t get as obsessed with ttc this time (it was awful last time and we argued a lot) but I can feel it happening. I can&#8217;t see how anyone could be calm about it!


----------



## babytobe

Yeah the dollar store tests seemed to work fine for me my last pregnancy, but I didn't get a positive unto 14dpo. I'm not sure if I'll give in and buy a more expensive test. I'll try to hold out!

Well I really hope this month will be both our months of conceiving! It is best I think to try not to dwell on the previous month when it didn't happen. It just doesn't really help. It sounds like you're well prepared for this month of ttc, so that great! 

You were mentioning before that you're not sure how things are going to go with your son still sleeping in your bed. Hopefully over the next nine months he can transition to his own bed maybe? That's hard. Could you put a mattress down in his room and sleep there while he adjusts? I'm not sure what would work best for your son. I know most kids grow out of bed sharing eventually, so I guess it's up to you guys if you're okay with it or not! I assume you are okay with it but are nervous about what will happen when a new baby comes? I'm probably not a ton of help in this area. We moved our son to his own room around 6 months. It was hard at first, but now we all sleep beautifully in our own beds. Each kid is different I know though.

My area of uncertainty is that I'm unsure of when I should stop breastfeeding my son. Before I assumed I'd just stop before I got pregnant again, but I feel like I have no reason to stop. He feeds 3 times in 24 hours, and it makes him happy and I like the bonding! And I know it's super healthy for him. But yeah, I'm curious to see if it'll continue during pregnancy. Sometimes apparently they don't like the taste of milk when mom is pregnant, or mom starts feeling sick and doesn't feel good breastfeeding any longer. I definitely want to wean him before the next baby is born though.... that's forsure! I guess I'll just take it one day at a time for now.

Felt quite pregnant today again. Deep achy, crampy uterus and low back today. Time going soooooo slow!


----------



## Hopeful H

I always tell myself that if I can&#8217;t see a line just from looking once, then it&#8217;s not there. But I&#8217;m actually really bad for pulling tests apart and studying them for hours. 

Alfie was always a really good sleeper. We put him into his own bedroom at 5 months (we moved house and didn&#8217;t see the point of settling him into our room to then move him again) and he slept through from then on. Apart from the odd rubbish week with teething, colds etc. he&#8217;s always been fine. Over the last few weeks he&#8217;s been going to bed totally fine in his own room but waking up in the middle of the night crying and only calming down once we put him in bed with us. I&#8217;m not saying it was the right thing to do, but both myself and my husband work full time so we all just needed sleep. He&#8217;s since developed an addiction to our iPhones and screams until you let him watch children&#8217;s videos on YouTube until he falls asleep. For the past few days, Alfie will get into his bed for stories but gets hysterical when we try to leave unless we give him an iPhone. Last night, he had a story and we left him with an iPhone until he went to sleep. It sounds awful when I write it down but I don&#8217;t remember the last time myself or my husband ate any dinner so that&#8217;s what we did. He fell asleep quickly so I went in and took the phone away. He slept fine for about an hour but when he woke up and realised we weren&#8217;t there, he just got hysterical again. I told my husband to lay down with him until he went to sleep but he just sat there talking to him which I think is the worst thing to do. I went in and tried to lay down next to him but he was so wound up by then that he had to get into bed with me. 

We&#8217;ve only got a double so we take it in turns to share with him. He&#8217;s a real wriggler so neither him nor us get a lot of sleep. I&#8217;ve been wondering whether to get him a double bed so he has more room but I think he just hates being on his own. He used to go to bed for his daytime naps etc, now he refuses to do that. 

To be honest, I&#8217;m at the end of my tether with it but I suffered from really bad PND was he born and didn&#8217;t want him. Now I&#8217;m ok, I can&#8217;t bear the idea of doing something to upset him.

A friend of mine was still breastfeeding when she got pregnant with #2. Apparently there is a point where the milk changes back to the type that a new baby needs and that&#8217;s when she was going to stop. 

Are you 6DPO today? Some people get faint lines now&#8230;although I shouldn&#8217;t be encouraging you!


----------



## txbiscuit

Would you ladies mind a third friend? My LO will be 2 in November and we just started TTC #2 this month. I too got quite obsessed with it last time and am trying to be more relaxed this time around. Knowing myself, that will be a challenge. I'm almost halfway through my cycle - just waiting to ovulate. My husband has been sick this month, so I'm not sure how good our chances are. 

I'm also still breastfeeding about twice a day and am unsure if I'm ready to stop. We also often end up bed sharing by the end of the night, so I'm trying to figure out what to do about that. I agree - it's hard to be tough on them when everyone's tired and needs to get to work/school the next day.


----------



## babytobe

Yes of course you can join us, Txbiscuit! I hope your hubby is feeling better soon. We only ended up dtd on cycle day 5 and 9 because I had a cold. It only takes once though, right? &#128521; 

HopefulH, that sounds so difficult with your son! It's so hard being a parent sometimes. I didn't have pnd, but I can understand just wanting your child to feel safe and happy. I hope it gets easier for you guys over time. Our little guy doesn't seem to get scared yet at night, but I used to have horrible nightmares when I was young, so I already I know I'm going to always do whatever I need to do to make my kids feel safe. Kids are juat unpredictable sometimes and you just gotta do what you feel is best! 

Yeah we'll figure the breastfeeding thing out. I'm not stressed about it, just kind of curious what's going to happen.

Feeling super pregnant again today! And today was the first day I felt SUPER fatigued. HopefulH today was 7dpo! I was super tempted to go buy some tests, bit I'm really trying to hold off. I hate the dissapointment of negatives! I looked at stats last time I was pregnant, and they said the average woman gets her bfp on day 13.5 (almost 14 days). Since I didn't get my bfp until day 14 last time, that's the length of time I'm trying to wait until I test. Thankfully I'm busy so I don't have much time to go by the store right now anyway!


----------



## Hopeful H

Hi txbiscuit! It&#8217;s great to have you with us! The pressure I feel when I&#8217;m ttc is awful so I know how you feel. The month I got pregnant with my 1st, we argued so much and never wanted to dtd. Once, I made him go into the bathroom, &#8216;relive&#8217; himself into a softcup and I used that (lovely!). That was on my birthday and I&#8217;m sure that&#8217;s when I ovulated as well.

Babytobe, I know what you mean about waiting rather than taking tests too soon. I&#8217;m not sure that I&#8217;ll have the willpower for that so you are amazing! 

Does anyone else feel like they are wishing their life away waiting for certain times of the month? A month seems such a long time to wait after AF arrives. Nothing about this is fun!


----------



## txbiscuit

Hopeful, you are right. I do feel like I'm wishing my life away at times. It makes me feel guilty, because I don't want to speed up my daughter's early years (except perhaps toilet training) but it is hard to wait to ovulate, and then to wait to test. (And then first tri, once you're lucky enough to get there, is nothing but more waiting!) I definitely won't have enough willpower to wait to test until AF is due. babytobe, I am very impressed with your determination!


----------



## babytobe

About 5 months ago I thought I was pregnant (which wouldn't have been planned), and I took soooo many pregnancy tests! And then i wasn't even pregnant lol. So even though I kind of feel impatient waiting to test, I feel more relaxed about it not taking a test every morning that's likely to be negative until around day 14. At the same time I understand the need to POAS and I do not hold myself to any firm rule of when to test lol.

So this morning I woke up and could not find the milk in the fridge. Turns out I put it in the cupboard yesterday lol. I haven't done something that brainless since my last pregnancy, when I put an empty pot in the fridge! Must be pregnancy brain, right? &#128521; 

Still feeling pregnant today. Lots of low back ache and fatigue setting in. And weird feelings in my tummy that are different from digestion. I was super grumpy today, which made me feel more like I was pmsing that pregnant! It's hard I guess because pms and pregnancy symptoms can be so similar. All I can say that if this has all just been pms, then my period is going to be horrible! &#128553;


----------



## babytobe

Feeling oh so pregnant OMG! All day I've been feeling a weird pressure inside....like something is weighing down on my lady parts from my uterus! I haven't had that since my son was kicking down there when I was pregnant last time. Obviously there's nothing able to kick down yet, but maybe my uterus is expanding downwards or something? It feels crazy. And I also had horrible cramps today at work. I haven't had any AF cramps since.....well not for a long time. I got cramping with my last pregnancy too. 

Hopefully I'm not setting myself up for dissapointment this month. I should keep reminding myself that I still could totally be not pregnant. But of course I just feel so pregnant and I want to be....and it's hard to think otherwise. Ohhhh well. 5 more sleeps and then I test!


----------



## Hopeful H

Do you have to wait that long?! I'm so hoping that this is your month!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck babytobe! How long until you test? :dust:

Hopeful, I like your ticker.


----------



## babytobe

Txbiscuit, I'm trying to wait until Thursday to test!


----------



## Hopeful H

Thank you! The amount of time I spend at work messing about with things like that is mental!

How are you feeling babytobe?

I'm ordering my fertility monitor tomorrow - hurry up!!!


----------



## babytobe

That is a cool ticker, Hopeful! Txbiscuit, where are you in your cycle right now?

I'm feeling alright. I try not to think about being pregnant, so that I'm hopefully not believing myself into having symptoms (does that make sense?). But every few hours day or night the low back ache is quite prominent, or I'll get some weird cramping, and so it does make me think im pregnant. I know it's early though and things can still go one way or the other, so I'm trying not to get too excited. So I'm feeling quite neutral about it all, which is far different than ttc with my first!

I've just been feeling a bit down in general lately. I feel like we have a good life and I shouldn't be complaining, but it's been challenging trying to balance being a wife, mom, friend and working part time. It's hard to keep everyone happy. And I think I just feel a bit discouraged because I know it's just going to get busier with another baby! Not that we are even suffering compared to a lot of people. But life is just different than what I imagined it would be growing up. My mom was able to stay at home with us growing up, and we had a house and a big backyard. We are still renting (and probably will be for at least another 2-4 years), and I have to work. I like my job, so that's good, but it's just hard. I don't know what your guys' situation is, if you can relate? We do have tons to be thankful for. Lots of great family and friends around, our health, our toddler.


----------



## txbiscuit

babytobe said:


> Txbiscuit, I'm trying to wait until Thursday to test!

You said when you were testing in your previous post... :dohh: I wish I could blame baby brain for my poor reading comprehension, but I think it was just run-of-the-mill sleep deprivation. Or just eagerness for you to test (I'm a POAS addict.) I'm on CD14 (of probably 28 days). I think I ovulated last night, but if not, it will probably be today or tomorrow. 

I can definitely relate to how you're feeling, babytobe. My mom stayed home with us until I went to 1st grade (I was the younger of two kids). That is just not an option for us, unfortunately. I was able to work part-time until Ellie was about 18 months old, and then I returned to work full-time. Despite having two incomes, we'll have to be really careful with finances to be able to afford two. I don't know what we'd do if I somehow ended up pregnant with twins. (It's unlikely, but possible - my maternal grandmother was a fraternal twin.) It's all very stressful, and I feel pulled in a million different directions. 

Hopeful - you'll have to tell me how you like the fertility monitor. I may steal your ticker, but it looks like the website is blocked at work. :blush:


----------



## Hopeful H

I totally agree with you both. Originally I went back to work full time as I had really bad PND and needed to not be at home. Now, I'd like to spend more time with my little one but we need the two wages. We're also still renting with no realistic chance of ever being able to buy so I feel like I can't provide any stability for my family. I wish we'd bought a house instead of having a wedding. If I'm honest, my main reason for having another baby is so that my little boy has someone to grow up with, but another year off work, possible PND and the thought of paying for 2 lots of childcare scares me to death!! I've got everything I ever wanted - a great husband, a healthy child, a decent job, a decent (rented!) house and I know I'm lucky, but it's not always easy to feel that way!


----------



## babytobe

Txbiscuit, you don't need to apologize! It's hard to keep up with everything everyone says when they post! No worries! 

Thanks for understanding ladies. It seems like it is the norm now a days for moms to have to work. It's comforting to know I'm not the only one.

Txbiscuit, I think about twins too and how it would throw everything in chaos! We have them in my side of the family too, so I'm just hoping we avoid those genetic possibilities! 

HopefulH, I feel like I can relate to so much of what you said about being thankful, but also worried about stability and being able to cope okay with another baby. I guess it's stuff that is largely out of our control. I mean the best we can do is work hard, spend/save wisely, and do our best to take care of ourselves and our family. It is definitely a challenge though, and I find it hard not to compare myself to other moms who seem to have it all together! I know we all have our things though and I'm going to try to be positive and thankful. It's definitely comforting to know there are other moms out there with similar struggles. 

Thanks again ladies for understanding! &#128156;


----------



## babytobe

Ok, well it's 12 dpo and I couldn't wait any longer! I think the test is negative though. It's one of those...."can I see a line? Or is it just in my head" kind of tests. I think I just want to see a line! I don't know how to attach pictures here. I'll try though today so you can take a look!


----------



## txbiscuit

I would love to see it! I hope it's just too early. How long is your luteal phase normally?


----------



## babytobe

txbiscuit said:


> I would love to see it! I hope it's just too early. How long is your luteal phase normally?

Ok here's a pic. I actually saw a faint line later when I held it up to the sun, which I didn't do earlier (don't know what I was thinking!). It maybe was just an evap line though. 

Ummm I'm having a total brain fart about my luteal phase. I took my temp for months when I tried with my son, but this time we juat dtd when I had a lot of stretchy cm (kind of winging it I guess)! From what I remember I think I had short luteal phases, but I also wondered if I just had a delayed temperature rise. Anyhow I didn't get a hint of a line last time I was pregnant until 14dpo.
 



Attached Files:







20150825_080745.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babytobe

I also forgot to add that the last few days my nipples have been super sensitive while breastfeeding. Haven't had that since my son was a newborn.


----------



## Hopeful H

I thought I could see something when I first looked at it but I&#8217;m not sure now! I think I have permanent lines in my eyes!! As you said though, it might still be too early for it to show. I&#8217;ve heard that blue tests are less reliable than pink tests, or more prone to evaps anyway. Do you have any pink ones?

I love looking at other peoples tests, I think I&#8217;m addicted!

My monitor arrived today with softcups and preseed. I&#8217;m armed and ready!


----------



## txbiscuit

I also LOVE looking at other people's tests. Total POAS/OPPOAS (Other People's Pee on a Stick) addict here. 

I think there might be a hint of something, but it's hard to say. When will you POAS again?


----------



## Hopeful H

I can't use my monitor until my next AF comes! Bugger.


----------



## babytobe

Hopeful H, I feel a little silly asking this, but what is your monitor for? Is that a hormone monitor or something? 

I tried testing again this morning, but there was no line. I didn't know that about the pink lines showing up better than the blue. I'll only buy the pink ones from now on! I just have 3 more dollar store tests, so I'll keep testing every morning.

It occurred to me yesterday after I was explaining that I just kind of guessed when I ovulated, that I may be off on what DPO I am lol. I didn't even think about it. Maybe because it's our first month trying and I'm busy with my son..... I just kind of have a lazy attitude about ttc. Usually my cycles are about 26 days, and right now I'm on cycle day 22. I do think I ovulated early, based on cm, but my guess could definitely be off. SO I'll just keep testing everyday like I said :D . I do feel like I want to just POAS all day lol, but I'm going to try to refrain to ONCE a day. Here's hoping I only need to pee on one more!


----------



## txbiscuit

babytobe - I got my BFP with Ellie on a blue test, so I have a bit of a soft spot for them. I hope you won't need to buy any more!

Hopeful - what a bummer that you can't use the fertility monitor until next cycle. I have to admit that I don't know exactly how they work either. I would have thought you could use one as long as you hadn't ovulated yet. 

As for me... I'm trying to distract myself so that I don't try to interpret every twinge/cramp. I will be testing on Monday (too early) on a friend's birthday, and then again later in the week.


----------



## Hopeful H

The monitor shows your 6 most fertile days as opposed to the 1 or 2 you'd get using a regular OPK. You put the monitor OPK into the monitor and it does the work for you. You can test for pregnancy on it too. You have to set your cycles up and it holds the memory to predict your next cycles so apparently you can't start a cycle after CD4 and I'm currently on CD10. 

Babytobe, that would totally make sense if you're only on cd22!

Txbiscuit, have you got lots of gas like your ticker says?! ;-)


----------



## txbiscuit

:rofl: No gas! Hopefully not a bad sign (although how symptoms could mean anything at 2dpo is beyond me)!


----------



## babytobe

Hopeful H, that sounds like a very useful monitor! I had no idea you could even get those!

Txbiscuit, I am one of those crazy people that would swear to you I felt symptoms 1 or 2dpo &#128558;! It is of course better not to try and interpret every little twinge as you said though! That's exciting that you're in the tww now &#128522;.

I'm just trying not to feel antsy about testing in the am. Now that I started testing I really want my BFP! I'll let you know how it goes....


----------



## Hopeful H

Apparently 89% of people are pregnant within the first 2 cycles using them. Something to be taken with a pinch of salt I suppose!

Looking forward to seeing your tests babytobe (you have to put all the pictures on!) 

I don't know about you guys but I feel weird calling you by your online names!! My name is Holly.


----------



## Hopeful H

If I didn't know that I wasn't, I'd swear I was pregnant! Lower back ache, crampy twinges, I keep forgetting everything, feeling sick. I'm probably just getting a tummy bug!

I'm going to cheat the monitor and tell it that I'm on a different CD and that my cycles are shorter. I've worked it so it should tell me that I'm fertile on the days that I should be normally.

Hope you ladies are ok.


----------



## babytobe

Holly, those statistics are encouraging! But still it's probably best to take it with a grain of salt, as you said. That's great that you're doing whatever you can to help though....it certainly can't hurt! And yeah, those symptoms do sound like pregnancy symptoms! Maybe it's ovulation symptoms? 

I would post more pics, but there's honestly nothing to see &#128533;. My test this morning was another BFN. I feel like taking a few days off from testing now, because I'm discouraged. Stupid POAS! I feel like I'm just waiting for AF to arrive every time I use the bathroom. Oh well. Won't be too much longer either way I suppose! I still feel pregnant but really....who knows.

Holly, I'm a bit nervous to share my name online in forums like this. I like being anonymous as the information I share is pretty personal! I hope that's okay. If you like you can call me Jackie though....I always liked that name &#128522;.


----------



## txbiscuit

Holly, Jackie - I'm Sandra. It's nice to know you by name/pseudonym. 

I'm sorry to hear about the BFN and possible tummy bug. I've had a persistent (relatively mild) migraine which is a pretty standard post ovulation symptom for me. Otherwise, I've been OK. I don't feel pregnant at all, which is making this two week wait seem to go by faster.


----------



## babytobe

Well I POAS twice this morning, and still just BFN. I got up at 3 am and had to pee so I took one then, and then another at 8:30am. I have no tests left, and no time to go the store today, so I guess I'll be playing the "wait and see" game until I can buy some more tests or AF comes!

I don't know what it is, but today I feel way less convinced that I'm pregnant, and I think I'm okay with that. I know I could be, but I'm just not convinced either way. My DH and I are going out for a date night tonight (very rare for us), so I'm looking forward to that as a fun distraction &#128522;.

Sandra, that's good that the tww is going well for you so far! Did I already ask you how long you guys have been trying? Your little girl is so cute btw&#128522;.


----------



## babytobe

Well now that it's the end of the day I really feel like AF is just around the corner. It was just a feeling, but then I checked my cervix and it's super low, and kind of openish I think. So I'm expecting I'll be out be tomorrow morning I think. Oh well! On to the next cycle I guess!


----------



## txbiscuit

Jackie, thank you so much! Our DD is called Ellie. It's our first month TTC #2. I'd be very surprised if I fall pregnant this month; it took us a while NTNP and actively TTC to get pregnant with Ellie. Has AF shown? I hope she stays away. 

Holly - any sign of ovulation?

I'm feeling quite ill, but I think it's food poisoning and not any sort of symptom. (Probably TMI, but my upset stomach came on very quickly after dinner.) I am testing tomorrow, although realistically I know it's way too early for a BFP. I hope this food poisoning doesn't ruin our chances this month!


----------



## babytobe

Sandra, that sucks that you have good poisoning! I've only had that once and it was horrible &#128563;. Hope you are feeling better soon, and that it doesn't affect fertility stuff! Let us know how testing goes, even if it is early! 

Well AF showed up finally today (just spotted a bit yesterday). It feels like a particularly bad period, and I feel horrible as I'm fighting off another cold (literally just got over one), as well as some bad allergies. I feel super down in the dumps simply because I feel like crap! I think I'm going to go to the health food store tomorrow and see what I can get to boost my system. I think I also just need to focus on getting my rest and taking care of myself in general. I've been pushing myself trying to do too much and it's catching up to me. I don't really feel too sad that I'm not pregnant now, as I feel so unhealthy that I'm just more concerned about myself! I also need to get my iron retested. It was low several months ago and it really seemed to deplete me.

Anyhow, moving on to more positive things.....
New month so hopefully I'll be feeling healthy by ovulation time and ready to go! I think I'm going to just not track things again and just go for it. I feel like we dtd every day or two around ovulation time then that's good enough! 

Hope you are doing well, Holly!


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so sorry you're not feeling well Jackie. And I'm sorry about AF. I know what you mean about wanting to get healthier. I'm telling myself that a BFN this month just gives me one more month to get healthier. 

I had a definite BFN this morning. I'll test again Wednesday or Thursday if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Hopeful H

I'm so sorry that AF showed up Jackie. It's a double whammy isn't it as not only does AF bring bad news but it also makes you feel physically crap. 

I'm sorry about your BFN too Sandra. When is AF due, Thursday?

My monitor showed low on Saturday, high on Sunday and high today. We should have dtd yesterday but I've had a tummy bug and we were so tired. Plus with Alfie not sleeping well we're never actually on our own! We'll have to find 10 mins later. Who am I kidding, 30 secs should do it!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Hopeful H said:


> We'll have to find 10 mins later. Who am I kidding, 30 secs should do it!!

:rofl:

AF is due Thursday according to the app on my phone. Friday or Saturday according to me. I'm feeling somewhat hopeful, but don't have my hopes up, if that makes sense.


----------



## babytobe

Who am I kidding, 30 secs should do it!![/QUOTE]

This had me laughing too lol. &#128514;

Well I hope your tummy bug is gone soon, Holly! 

GL on your continued testing, Sandra! I am living vicariously through your POAS 'excitement' lol. 

I still feel like crap today but am just rolling with it and taking it easy. I hope I'll be in a better baby making mood when ovulation comes around the corner. Everything sucks at the moment!


----------



## Hopeful H

I understand what you mean Sandra, about being hopeful but not having your hopes up. It's so hard though, especially when it's on our minds all day every day!

I'm sorry that you're feeling rough, Jackie. You sound like you're taking it all in your stride. 

My monitor showed 'peak' today (CD16), which is the same CD that my OPK showed positive last month. I've been tracking my cycles over the last few years on and off, and it seem that one month I'm 29 days, then 30, then 29, then 30 etc. If that's true, this month should be 30 days, which means AF is due on the 16th. I don't know why I'm even thinking like that when I haven't even ovulated yet!


----------



## txbiscuit

That's awesome that your cycles are so regular Holly! It sounds like they're pretty much exactly 29.5 days. I hope you catch the egg this month! My cycles used to be 27 days almost to the hour, but that changed after pregnancy. 

I'm sorry you're not feeling great Jackie. Hopefully you'll start to feel better soon. :hugs:

I didn't test this morning. I have a strong feeling that I didn't get pregnant this month. I have no symptoms. (By this time in my first pregnancy, I was practically falling asleep at my desk.) I'm feeling OK about things right now, but I'm sure it'll hit me harder once AF gets here.


----------



## Hopeful H

You never know, I had zero symptoms last time. Don't count yourself out yet. 

I've got an awful stabbing pain on my right hand side. I've never had ovulation pain quite this bad - if that's what it is!


----------



## txbiscuit

BFN again this morning. Next month, I'm going to purge my house of all inexpensive HPTs. (I am much less inclined to waste the expensive tests.) Early testing is kind of awful.


----------



## txbiscuit

Sigh. I broke down and tested again you guys. :bfn: I'm so upset with myself. I don't know what's wrong with me. I have no symptoms, all signs point to BFN, and a part of me still just wants to take a test! And then I'm heartbroken (even though my brain knew better) because some small dumb part of me thought it was going to be positive. I think I'm going to give my husband all of my remaining tests and have him hide them from me. I may just quit POAS cold turkey.


----------



## babytobe

txbiscuit said:


> Sigh. I broke down and tested again you guys. :bfn: I'm so upset with myself. I don't know what's wrong with me. I have no symptoms, all signs point to BFN, and a part of me still just wants to take a test! And then I'm heartbroken (even though my brain knew better) because some small dumb part of me thought it was going to be positive. I think I'm going to give my husband all of my remaining tests and have him hide them from me. I may just quit POAS cold turkey.

Aww Sandra! I feel for you! I'm so sorry about your BFN's. I started getting the same way with POAS near the end of my cycle.......I kept taking the stupid tests in a desperate manner KNOWING that I wasn't pregnant! It's pure torture. I think im going to try not to POAS next time until my period is due or late. It's just too much to handle &#128547;. It doesn't change the outcome anyway. If we're pregnant we will find out eventually! 
Anyhow, hang in there and take it easy on yourself. Do something tomorrow that makes you feel good and takes your mind off things. I know it's so hard. Thinking of you&#128156;.

Holly, that's great that your cycles are so consistent! That should hopefully help make things a little easier to figure out&#128522;. GL! 

I feel horrible still, but I'm still alive and just trying to take it easy. I've been getting anxiety this week because I'm feeling so crappy. I think im fighting off the flu now, in addition to having my period and allergies. We're supposed to go away tomorrow for the weekend so we'll see how that goes.....maybe I just need to get away! 
Anyhow I may not check in as much this weekend depending on my wifi situation! I'll look forward to catching up after though. Hope you guys have an okay weekend!


----------



## ALiKO

hey ladies!
any more room for a new friend? i have a 16 month old right now and currently trying for #2. last cycle was my 1st cycle trying and unfortunately i had an early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy. im currently CD 5 and anxiously waiting to try again.


----------



## txbiscuit

Hey ALiKO! Sure you can join us. :flower: I think I've seen you around the forums. Your daughter is incredibly gorgeous. It's nice to formally "meet" you! I'm sorry to hear about the m/c. :hugs: I hope this month is your lucky month. 

BFN for me this morning. I am gradually coming to terms with this not being our month. I'm trying to focus on the positives: more time to get healthier, potentially more convenient timing of pregnancy, more time to get Ellie potty-trained/sleep-trained/more weaned, etc. before a second baby comes along. (She's about 75% potty trained right now. We're thinking of doing a potty training "bootcamp" this long weekend.) Roll on, AF and cycle 2. :thumbup:


----------



## Hopeful H

txbiscuit said:


> Sigh. I broke down and tested again you guys. :bfn: I'm so upset with myself. I don't know what's wrong with me. I have no symptoms, all signs point to BFN, and a part of me still just wants to take a test! And then I'm heartbroken (even though my brain knew better) because some small dumb part of me thought it was going to be positive. I think I'm going to give my husband all of my remaining tests and have him hide them from me. I may just quit POAS cold turkey.

I'm sorry Sandra. Is AF due today? I was reading back on my posts from when we were ttc our little boy and I was testing constantly. I don't remember any of it, so I must have blocked out all of the bad news. I know that my monitor is going to ask me to test 3 days before AF is due but I think they do it to make money on tests. All these early predictor tests, they shouldn't be allowed!


----------



## Hopeful H

babytobe said:


> I feel horrible still, but I'm still alive and just trying to take it easy. I've been getting anxiety this week because I'm feeling so crappy. I think im fighting off the flu now, in addition to having my period and allergies. We're supposed to go away tomorrow for the weekend so we'll see how that goes.....maybe I just need to get away!
> Anyhow I may not check in as much this weekend depending on my wifi situation! I'll look forward to catching up after though. Hope you guys have an okay weekend!

Hopefully being away will do you some good, to relieve some of your anxiety if nothing else.


----------



## Hopeful H

ALiKO said:


> hey ladies!
> any more room for a new friend? i have a 16 month old right now and currently trying for #2. last cycle was my 1st cycle trying and unfortunately i had an early miscarriage/chemical pregnancy. im currently CD 5 and anxiously waiting to try again.

Hi Aliko, welcome to the mad house!

Im sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed that this cycle is your lucky one. Today is 2 DPO of my 2nd cycle. Im not sure which is worse, the days before ovulation or the days after!


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks Holly! AF is due sometime in the next couple of days - hopefully sooner rather than later. I'm feeling pretty crampy and "out," so hopefully she won't take too long.

How exciting that you're in the 2WW! Maybe you'll be our first BFP!


----------



## Hopeful H

You never know. It's not fair that early pregnancy symptoms can be the same as AF symptoms. 

I'm not an extraordinary enough person to be that lucky!


----------



## txbiscuit

AF finally showed (a day late and after I wasted a FRER for no good reason :growlmad:) so I'm finally starting cycle two. :happydance:

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## babytobe

txbiscuit said:


> AF finally showed (a day late and after I wasted a FRER for no good reason :growlmad:) so I'm finally starting cycle two. :happydance:
> 
> How's everyone else doing?

Sorry to hear AF came, Sandra. I hate it when a FRER gets wasted! It's so hard not to test though, even when you really think AF is probably coming. Well now on to a new cycle. I was thinking a lot like you were when I got my AF......about how it could be really positive because it's an extra month to get healthy and all that other stuff you mentioned!

Holly, good luck during your tww! Let us know how your feeling &#128522;.

Welcome here Aliko! I'm also on month the two of ttc and my toddler is 16 months (I guess you read that on the title of the forum). Anyhow I'm sorry to hear about your chemical/miscarriage. Best of luck this cycle! What day are you on?

My weekend away was GREAT! Feeling way better and I realized I was feeling so horrible partly because my neck was out. Got someone to massage it and I'm a different person! 
Dtd tonight and will try to do it more this week (we are lazy haha). I think im on cd 8 but I'm too lazy to check forsure at the moment. Feelinggood about this month but still not in a hurry to get pregnant. So different from ttc the first!


----------



## Hopeful H

I'm sorry Sandra, the same thing happened to me last month with a FRER. The amount of money they must make off people like us! I know what you mean about being happy to start a new cycle. 

I'm glad you're feeling better Jackie!! You sound much more relaxed and you know what they say about being relaxed when TTC!!

I'm 7dpo now and I've got really spotty. I get spots anyway but these have come out of nowhere. I told myself that I wouldn't look for symptoms but it's so hard. We dtd on the right days (on high, peak, peak and high readings on the monitor) but I'm not feeling very positive about it. I'm going to Ibiza next Sunday so it would probably be best not to be pregnant anyway!!

Hope you're ok Aliko.


----------



## txbiscuit

I had a pity party for myself this weekend. I had excess caffeine, runny eggs, hot baths, sugary foods - it was kind of lovely. Today I'm sipping green tea, both to have less caffeine than my normal coffee and to hopefully increase EWCM. I guess you're supposed to stop drinking it after ovulation. I'll report back if it seems to work. 

Holly - I thought about all the money the manufacturers of FRER have made off me. I'm sure I've funded at least one fancy vacation. I hope the spots are a good sign for you! Ibiza and/or a BFP - sounds like you win either way!

Jackie - I'm so glad you're feeling better. I know I have a hard time coping when I have a sore neck or back. I know how you feel about being lazy about DTD. I'll probably buy a fertility monitor if I don't get pregnant this month - I'm too lazy to keep up every-other-day. :sleep:

Aliko - Hope you're doing well!


----------



## ALiKO

txbiscuit- hey girly nice to meet you too! im sorry AF showed. can't stand her but can't live without her. and thanks so much! your little one is such a cutie patootie herself. im hoping this incoming cycle brings you your little bun!

babytobe- thanks for the warm welcome. we seem to be a few days apart in our cycles im currently cd11. hoping to do dtd tonight (sorry tmi) waiting for hubby to get home but im on the verge of falling asleep as its pretty late at the moment. 

hopeful h- sorry for the late reply im still here :) just been a little overwhelmed with unpacking and housework as we just recently moved. spotting eh? hoping its implatation spotting! and yay for Ibiza! i hope u enjoy :happydance: 

afm my current plan is to wean dd to just 2 breastfeedings a day (not going so good). take vitex to hopefully shorten my cycles (currently 50 days). and bd like a mad woman (if my husband is'nt broke down tired from work and im not already passed out in bed). hopefully all goes according to plan :wacko:


----------



## eg4983

Hi everyone!
Hubby and I are currently trying for #2. We DTD on 8/28. I have a short cycle so I believe I ovulated on 9/1, last period was 8/20 which puts me at 7 dpo today. Next period due 9/15. One thing to note though is that we did try last Spring which ended in miscarriage at 5 wks and chemo for what dr's called Gestational Trophoblastic Disease. I'm 7 months off chemo and HCG was 0 prior to TTC this time.

Here are my sx:

4 dpo: Noticeably cramps, similar to AF coming on, backache and cravings

5 dpo: backache, bb's hurt and more cramps, also very emotional

6 dpo: Backache, cramps, cravings

7 dpo: acne, bb's hurt, a little dizzy and nauseous, hot flashes, a little crampy 


trying to hold off on testing as I don't want to get my hopes up. Any thoughts?? Could I be preggo??


----------



## txbiscuit

eg4983 said:


> ]trying to hold off on testing as I don't want to get my hopes up. Any thoughts?? Could I be preggo??

Maybe! It's hard to tell anything for sure at 7dpo. I'd wait at least a day before testing. Good luck, and keep us posted.

Aliko - I hope you can stay up to BD tonight. It's hard to have energy for TTC levels of BD with a toddler running around. I can only imagine what it would be like after a move!


----------



## Hopeful H

Haha Aliko, spots on my face!! 

Hi eg4983! I'm 8dpo today and I feel like I want to test as well. I don't know why as I really don't need the disappointment!


----------



## Hopeful H

I need you all to give me a virtual slap around the face for wanting to test at 8dpo and being obsessive about symptoms! I knew this would happen! I've got a FRER in my bedside drawer at home and I can hear it calling to me...

The only symptoms I have (which I think are all in my head anyway!) are pinchy crampy twingey full feelings (worse yesterday but still there a bit today) and wind!!! I've got pretty bad lower back pain which is also pinchy and crampy but I've got some muscle damage down there so I'm not adding that to my made up list!

I don't want to buy a load of cheap tests because they might not pick anything up anyway so I don't think that would help. 

In my head I know that I'm not pregnant - it's only cycle 2 and I'm not that lucky! I'm going crackers! :wacko:


----------



## Hopeful H

Got this from Countdown to Pregnancy - this makes me feel a bit better about not testing. Fingers crossed my crampy feelings are implantation!

Ovulation Date: Sept. 1, 2015 
Probability of Implantation 
6 DPO Sept. 7, 2015 Less Common 
7 DPO Sept. 8, 2015 Common 
8 DPO Sept. 9, 2015 Common 
9 DPO Sept. 10, 2015 Most Common 
10 DPO Sept. 11, 2015 Common 
11 DPO Sept. 12, 2015 Common 
12 DPO Sept. 13, 2015 Less Common 
13 DPO Sept. 14, 2015 Less Common 

If implantation were to occur on the most common day (9 DPO - Sept. 10, 2015) the earliest an early pregnancy test is likely to show a positive result would be: Sept. 12, 2015 to Sept. 14, 2015


----------



## Hopeful H

Me again!!!

Just found this on the Clearblue website about how to use the fertility monitor:

"The two most fertile days are known as peak fertility days. These peak fertile days are the day prior to ovulation and the day that ovulation takes place."

I've been counting the first peak day as ovulation when it should be the second peak day, so that means I'm still only 7dpo!

I'm even boring myself now...sorry :-(


----------



## txbiscuit

You are not boring me at all! I am going to be referring back to this page in a few weeks, I'm sure. I hope you get lucky and get pregnant this cycle. We need some BFPs in here!

I hope you can hold out for another couple of days before testing. I understand if you break down and test, though. By the time I'm 6-7 dpo, HPTs start calling to me like sirens. I just can't resist! I got rid of all my tests last month, but I ordered some OPKs and they sent me a few HPTs in the package as a bonus. I was like, "Noooooooooooo!" :haha:


----------



## Hopeful H

8dpo on a cheap 99p test - I can definitely see a line but it came and went. Evap?

I bought 20 tests for £10. I am definitely going mental.
 



Attached Files:







image 1_opt.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## txbiscuit

I think that's a BFP!!! I've never gotten an evap that dark. Are you going to test again tomorrow? 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hopeful H

It looks darker in that picture than in real life, and I think that was a shadow! It totally disappeared after a few minutes but it came up in the time frame. Weird. I'll put some more on for us to analyse!


----------



## Hopeful H

White as a sheet!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1974.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1976.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1977.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1979.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 1









IMG_1980.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## txbiscuit

Boo!

You say you have 18 more? :devil: Do you think you'll test tomorrow, or wait until Saturday?


----------



## Hopeful H

I've got 19 more!! I'm going to do one or two a day - I cant handle doing nothing!


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh man, I know the feeling. It's hard for me not to test every time I have to pee. I will be living vicariously through you this week!


----------



## Hopeful H

Read those tests are supposed to be used the day after AF is due and as I'm only 8dpo (I got my last bfp at 16dpo), I obviously did another one - I'm mad!! All definitely negative. I feel a bit down but I feel like I'd rather feel down every day then get my hopes up and then feel REALLY down when AF comes. Still feeling quite crampy and windy at 8dpo.


----------



## babytobe

Sorry I haven't been checking in. So busy and tired! 

Holly, that first test totally looked like a positive! That's so annoying that the line came and went! Boo! I'll be stalking this thread like Sandra to hear if you get a bfp in the next week. I feel like it's impossible to stop testing once you've started! Your symptoms sound promising too.

Aliko, yes we are close to the same place in our cycles! Your cycles are twice as long as mine though (mine are 26 days). I took vitex begore my first baby and I think it did help. All the best!

I'm on cd 11 now. We only dtd once so far because I've been working opposite hours to my DH and we've both been so tired. Maybe we can dtd tonight, but I'm not too motivated....
I already feel pregnant. I know that's crazy.... I'm crazy. I feel like last month my body was trying to be pregnant and it didn't quite happen. Maybe it will happen this month. That's what happened with my first. Tons of symptoms both months we tcc but I didn't get a bfp until the second month. I don't even know how it's possible to have symptoms now (before ovulation still I think), but my body is definitely working on something. So this is why I need this forum...because I need to vent my impossible symptoms with someone lol. Anyhow, almost into the tww. I'll try to dtd tonight. So much work lol.


----------



## not_so_easy

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join a bit late? I haven read all the posts but saw babytobe has a LO that turned 2 in May, as do I.

Unfortunately I am on cd3000...jk..cd47 or so still waiting to ovulate. I think it may have happened on Monday but waiting for the temp to stay consistent another day or so. I got off bcp and my temps are super low.

Any of you have that problem?


----------



## Hopeful H

Negative FRER this morning. I am mental!! Surely a FRER would pick something up if AF is due in 4 or 5 days? I'm definitely out. 

Hi not_so_easy - welcome!! My little boy was 2 in May as well. My cycles are pretty regular at 29/30 days so I can't imagine how hard this must be for you.


----------



## not_so_easy

Hang in there hopeful, I will stay positive until for you until the:witch::witch shows up! I went to parent orientation for the LO pre-nursery school. He Starts next week...:cry:, makes me realize he isn't a :baby:

Arm, I am going to call the doc again today. I left a msg on Tuesday and didn't hear back.

What about the rest of you ladies, any update?


----------



## txbiscuit

Welcome not_so_easy! My LO's first day of preschool was hard on us, but she loves it now. She gets really excited and says "Schoo fun!" when we start getting her things ready for preschool. 

Holly, I'm still hopeful for you. You're only 9dpo, and I don't think implantation even happens for most people until 8-9dpo. Maybe use the cheapie tests until at least 11 dpo? I know it's so hard... it feels like the only way to get a definite answer is to use a FRER. 

I don't have any real updates. I'm still in the super boring part of my cycle. I think AF should be gone by this afternoon, so I'll probably start using OPKs once a day on Monday. I've started taking fish oil this month and switched to a prenatal with iron, and I've had a lot more energy this month. I hope the extra energy means I'm healthy and ready for a BFP! Oh, I also started taking CoQ10 - one of my friends is undergoing IVF and said her RE recommends it for egg health. I'll be 35 soon, so I figure it won't hurt to try that for a couple of months.


----------



## babytobe

Welcome not.so.easy! I haven't been on bcp for 9 years now, but when I did come off it I had super long cycles for half a year or so. Not eating properly was part of that though too, I think. Have yo looked into Vitex? It's natural and supposed to help with that kind of stuff. I'm glad you found us! 

HopefulH, it's still so early for you! I agree with what Txbuscit said....give it some time!

So we did dtd once more yesterday. Had crazy symptoms all night.....cramping, low back ache, headache. This tww is going to be so long! My period is due on Sept. 25, so that will be my goal for waiting to test.


----------



## Hopeful H

I'll carry on with the cheapies just to try and drill it into me that I'm not pregnant! I'm still feeling twinges etc, must just be wind!! I reserved myself a little kitten yesterday so that's helping!! Now I'm a crazy HPT/cat lady!!

Jackie, do you do OPKs? Maybe you ovulated early?


----------



## not_so_easy

thanks txbiscuit. He had a good at orientation...I know its harder for us then for him. When we told him he was going to school he kept repeating "I want school". its exciting to be almost at the end of the cycle, that's the fun babymaking part:happydance: -- or I guess it is for me right now since we haven't been trying for so long! I just ordered some coQ10 myself...I'm actually 35 as well, so thanks for adding this.

b2b, I am taking vitex, evening primrose and drinking raspberry leaf tea. im on a low dose of vitex cuz honestly I am a bit afraid of it...I hear that if you stop it you tend to miscarry. but anything else you ladies suggest that may have helped, im all ears! Way to put your gameface on and wait until the 25th! how many DPO are you?

Hopeful - fingers still crossed!

AFM, I am starting to think I really did ovulate Monday! my temps stayed ok today and now that I take opks they are white as a sheet. That was not happening to me before, I would always get some type of line. so I am trying to not get my hopes up yet, but I might be waiting for my AF finally!!:winkwink:


----------



## babytobe

Hopeful H.....a kitten sounds like a great way to take your mind off things! Crazy cat ladies are great! &#128522;

Not.so.easy it sounds like you are doing all the right stuff to help your cycle. I think I stopped taking vitex once I found out I was pregnant with my first. It's hard not to get scared by what you read though. ... I totally understand! Well that's great if you have finally ovulated! 

I am really terribly lazy about ttc, and to be honest probably a little too confident in our ability to conceive easily. So no, I do not use OPK's. When I got pregnant with my first I was checking cervical fluid and taking my temperature every morning, so I knew when I ovulated. I haven't been doing the temperature thing as much this time because with getting up with my toddler early in the morning to breastfeed, I think it throws my temperature off. So we just dtd twice around when I had egg white cervical fluid. So I don't actually know when I ovulated! Yup....that lazy. If we don't conceive in a number of months, then maybe I'll get some OPK's. My cycle has been consistently 25 or 26 days though for the last 5 months, so I feel like I can guess work and symptom spot ovulation pretty well. 

Aliko, you mentioned trying to wean your toddler. I think I need to do that soon too. I know my energy levels are still not back to pre pregnancy and I think it's because I'm still breastfeeding. I've been thinking more about it lately. Part of me just loves it and doesn't want to give it up, but I think my body may need a break before I go head deep into another pregnancy. Its hard though! Oh man. Decisions decisions!


----------



## Hopeful H

Did another cheapie and it was the biggest BFN ever. It definitely is not my month.


----------



## not_so_easy

Ugh...cd50 and still not ovulated...I was wrong about Monday. Here we go again testing with strips etc.

Hopeful, where r u in the cycle? Is it just too early?

B2b, I bet u that using ur laid back approach u will have a bfp in no time. Not stressing is the perfect way to have a baby!


----------



## Hopeful H

AF is due either tues or weds, and I'm testing with ones that say not to use until the day after missed AF but surely something would show up by now. Got another bfn this morning. 

How is everyone else!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Sorry about the BFN Holly. Congrats on the kitty! :cat: How exciting!

not_so_easy - I hope you ovulate soon. Waiting to ovulate is so much more frustrating than the 2ww. At least there is a time limit on the 2ww. 

Jackie - I think watching EWCM is probably just as effective as temping/OPKs, and probably about 1000 times less stressful. When do you think you'll test?

I'm doing OK. Feeling a bit run down from the weekend, but otherwise OK. I started taking OPKs today in case any of the supplements move my ovulation forward. I got a little annoyed with a super fertile friend who confidently planned her life around conceiving her next child on the first try, in the first month. Sure enough, she got her BFP as planned. I'm happy for her, but fighting off feeling like the green-eyed monster. :blush:


----------



## not_so_easy

Hey hopeful, I say wait until Wednesday (if possible) and test, you never know!

Txbiscuit - no worries about feeling like the green eyes monster here...I think all of us going for the bfps would feel the same way. She was super lucky to get here and her he's body to work in sync like that, lol. I have to admit that my first was a bit like that. I wanted the baby to be like my hb as much as possible so I was hoping he would be born around the same time as him. My son came 3 days after my hb's bday. But I definitely didn't have that luck this time! Btw, they are very alike!

afm...so excited you would think I got a bfp, but I finally got a positive opk!!! So excited. :happydance:


----------



## Hopeful H

Sandra, I would feel exactly the same so I wouldn't worry. A friend of mine fell pregnant whilst AF was there and I couldn't stand her for it. I got my BFP 4 months later but I felt like I was in a race. I think she's ttc #2 at the moment as well and I can't help but hope that she has to try hard like the rest of us. How mean of me is that. 

Ah not_so_easy, that's wonderful!! It must be so difficult waiting for that.

I got a "not pregnant" on my cb monitor this morning so surely I must be out for this month. It's crazy how sick of ttc I am after only 2 months!


----------



## txbiscuit

Holly, I know how you feel. I don't know how people cope when it takes 2-3 years or more to get a sticky BFP. I'm sorry about the BFN. I hope next month is your month. :hugs:

not_so_easy - A positive OPK! :happydance: Are you generally a pretty big symptom spotter during the 2WW? 

I'm finally getting to the interesting part of my cycle. I had some EWCM today, so I expect I will ovulate sometime between Friday and Sunday. Hopefully we can do a little better job with our timing this month. I went to acupuncture for the first time yesterday. I didn't go for fertility reasons (I went to try to improve my sleep) but I feel much more relaxed. Maybe it will help the TTC efforts! I think I might also try to book a massage or at least a chair massage sometime soon. My neck is constantly stiff.


----------



## babytobe

Yay Sandra....time to have some fun, right?! &#128521; Definitely the exciting part of the month!

Sorry to hear you are out Holly. Has AF officially shown up yet? 

Not.so.easy....congrats on your opk! Let us know how you're feeling (symptoms).

I'm feeling very back and forth about my symptoms. Definitely feeling pregnant sometimes, but I'm totally doubting myself a lot of the time because I felt the same way last month and wasn't pregnant. My friend just told me she's pregnant and it made me feel like I need to be pregnant now, like it's a race (as you were saying, Sandra). I don't know why we start thinking like that! I had to tell myself to be happy for her and ill get pregnant when it's right for us.

Sometimes I feel like being in my husband's head would be soooo much easier. They jusy don't tend to over think this kind of stuff! 

I guess I should say...I think im at least 3dpo and my symptoms are fatigue, low back ache, lower pms like cramps, head feeling funny.


----------



## not_so_easy

Hey ladies-
B2b - I hear ya about thinking about this like the hb. This is why I'm so happy to now have found a place where I can post all my craziness! Hopefully you can keep feeling those symptoms...the tww is the worst!

Thanks txbiscuit - funny enuf, the first time I wasn't a symptom spotter but this time I am totally being silly about any little feeling in my belly. I assumed the first time it was gonna take a few months so I was shocked when the 2nd cycle I was pregnant with my sticky bean. I just assumed this time would be the same...n now I know waaaay 2 much so I'm totally obsessing. My stomach was a disaster yesterday...sorry if it's too. And I was freezing, I had 3 pairs of socks on. I think it has more to do with low progesterone or the progesterone shock to my body. Called the doc again...not too happy that I haven't gotten any type of a response...

Hopeful, is it just too early? I am hanging on to it until you actually see AF!!!


----------



## Hopeful H

Hello all!!

It's turning out to be a funny old month. I think I've mentioned it but when I got pregnant first time, I had a couple of days of brown cm in place of AF. I was convinced I was pregnant last month as I had the same thing, then AF showed after a couple of days. I've had the exact same thing this month - started with brown cm on Tuesday and still there now. I got another negative on the monitor this morning (I'm 15dpo) so I'm not pregnant, but I just wish I knew what was going on. My body is usually like clockwork and AF always just starts for me, full on. I think it weird that this has started happening as soon as we've started ttc - I hope there's nothing wrong. I've got period pains now so I think AF will be here today. 

Has anyone got any exciting symptoms?!


----------



## not_so_easy

Hey hopeful - that is super weird! It seems late to still not have AF or a bfp. Keep us posted...hopefully u will know one way or another soon.

I had my 3rd day of decent temps today after o. My temps have stayed high for 3 days before but this is the 1st time I've gotten a positive opk. So tomorrow gonna be the important day to see if the temps stay up. Yesterday I was super irritable and still having what I like to call "bubble guys". I told hb I don't think I ever want to go back on bcp again...we will have to figure something else out. My doc finally got back to me and she is willing to give me meds to make AF come but I will wait to see what happens next week.

When do you get xhairs on FF?


----------



## Hopeful H

not_so_easy said:


> When do you get xhairs on FF?

What does that mean?! 

I'm so glad that you've had your positive!

Just went to do another cheapie and AF has showed up. I feel weird that my cycles are suddenly becoming longer and AF is changing. I really hope its nothing to worry about.


----------



## not_so_easy

Hey hopeful...sorry to hear af showed up:shrug:. I really hope this cycle is it for you. How long have you been trying?

Xhairs was crosshairs....sorry, tried to make one up since I see FX for fingers crossed...lol.

I hear you about your concerns which is why I think I am going to ask if it makes sense to have the doc do a workup on me. I am going to be 36 (eek!) in a month and change and I am trying to avoid pregnancy at 37 to avoid the extra testing and amnio. I had to ha e this done when I was pregnant with my soon due to an unexplained fever and I was petrified I was going to deliver a preemie! I would like to figure out what is going on before that cutoff...I already asked her about my low temps and if I have a weird AF, then definitely will keep pushing.


----------



## txbiscuit

not_so_easy, I think fertility friend gives crosshairs after 4 days of high temps. It never really gives me crosshairs (just dotted lines at best) even on the months my temperatures are super normal. I didn't even get solid crosshairs on the month I got my BFP with Ellie. I'm not sure if it's something I do wrong when taking my temperature, or if I have something set wrong in FF. I hope you get crosshairs (or at least answers) soon!

I am so tired this morning I'm ready to give up on TTC entirely. My husband normally works nights, with a lot of overtime. His schedule has been different the past two weeks, and my daughter does NOT want to sleep when he's home. Last night they woke me up 6 times between the two of them. I am sure I will feel like TTC again after I get a nap, but right now, I don't want DH near me with a ten foot pole. :gun:


----------



## not_so_easy

txbiscuit said:


> not_so_easy, I think fertility friend gives crosshairs after 4 days of high temps. It never really gives me crosshairs (just dotted lines at best) even on the months my temperatures are super normal. I didn't even get solid crosshairs on the month I got my BFP with Ellie. I'm not sure if it's something I do wrong when taking my temperature, or if I have something set wrong in FF. I hope you get crosshairs (or at least answers) soon!
> 
> I am so tired this morning I'm ready to give up on TTC entirely. My husband normally works nights, with a lot of overtime. His schedule has been different the past two weeks, and my daughter does NOT want to sleep when he's home. Last night they woke me up 6 times between the two of them. I am sure I will feel like TTC again after I get a nap, but right now, I don't want DH near me with a ten foot pole. :gun:

Omg....sorry, I was cracking up!:rofl: get that nap girlie so you can get back into the baby making mode!!


----------



## babytobe

Holly, sorry to hear you got your AF . I wonder if your cycle is bring weird (spotting and longer cycle) because your body is attempting to implant but it's not sticking? That's what I feel like happened to me last month, because I had so many weird symptoms. I don't know of that would be called a chemical pregnancy or not. But it helps me feel like my weird symptoms were for a reason and I'm not just crazy! Hoping next month it will stick for you!

Oh Sandra, I had the most horrible sleep last night too! I was trying not to resent my little guy for it. Eat some chocolate....it will help lol &#128521;.

So ANOTHER friend just told me she's pregnant! Now I suddenly feel like if I'm not pregnant this month I'm going to have a breakdown (this is ridiculous since it's only month 2). Here's to keeping calm and trying to enjoy the ride!


----------



## babytobe

How is everybody doing? 

I feel kind of silly. I went and bought four dollar store hpt's today, and used one right when I got home! I just couldn't help myself. I'm only 9dpo, so it's wayyyyy too early, especially with dollar store tests. I just feel really pregnant the last couple days and now I don't want to wait to find out! Next Friday feels like forever (day my period is due). Hopefully it'll go by fast.


----------



## not_so_easy

babytobe said:


> How is everybody doing?
> 
> I feel kind of silly. I went and bought four dollar store hpt's today, and used one right when I got home! I just couldn't help myself. I'm only 9dpo, so it's wayyyyy too early, especially with dollar store tests. I just feel really pregnant the last couple days and now I don't want to wait to find out! Next Friday feels like forever (day my period is due). Hopefully it'll go by fast.

Hey b2b - my temp spikes up to a normal range finally. It's day 2 of temps above 97 and I should be about 6do I. I don't expect a bfp since we only did it one around o, but after 50+ days of terrible almost ovulation sickness unjust relieved that my body is trying to get to normal.
I am keeping my fingers crossed for a bfp!!! Are you temping? That was my only sign of a sticky bean. My temp spikes up to be triphasic and the day I tested, I got my bfp! But it wasn't until about 11dpo....I honestly didn't think to test before then cuz I had absolutely no symptoms execptsome tugging on my belly.
I notice everyone that is pregnant now...and I wish I were there already. So funny that once we set out mind to it, we want it to happen right away!

Holly, hope this is ur cycle! Hang in there and let us know when it's time to start bd!!


----------



## txbiscuit

A good friend just told me she's pregnant. I was pleased to find that this time, I wasn't jealous. She struggled to conceive her first, so that may be why it was easier for me to just be happy for her. :haha:

I ovulated yesterday, two or three days earlier than expected. I hope that means I had extra fresh eggs or something and isn't a sign my hormones are wacky. We DTD three times during the fertile window. All I can do now is wait. 

I boxed up a lot of my daughter's outgrown clothes this weekend. I wish I were already pregnant and knew the gender so I'd know if I was wasting my time or not. I'm not exactly known for my patience...


----------



## not_so_easy

txbiscuit said:


> A good friend just told me she's pregnant. I was pleased to find that this time, I wasn't jealous. She struggled to conceive her first, so that may be why it was easier for me to just be happy for her. :haha:
> 
> I ovulated yesterday, two or three days earlier than expected. I hope that means I had extra fresh eggs or something and isn't a sign my hormones are wacky. We DTD three times during the fertile window. All I can do now is wait.
> 
> I boxed up a lot of my daughter's outgrown clothes this weekend. I wish I were already pregnant and knew the gender so I'd know if I was wasting my time or not. I'm not exactly known for my patience...

Hang in there! It will be worth the wait. It sounds like u r in the tww, so only positive thoughts for now, ok? We can hang out in the tww together! I'm about half way through at 7dpo. But expecting AF which would be amazing if it comes before my October vaction. Its pretty early in the morning here but I am feeling a little bit like AF cramps. Funny, it's been years since I had them. After my son was born, I never got cramps...it was awesome!! Or maybe my AF will come early which I wouldn't mind either!


----------



## txbiscuit

Thanks not_so_easy! I'm glad not to be alone during the 2WW. I hope we both end up pregnant this month. 

I am going to test at 9dpo. I know it's way too early, but it's "Ask A Stupid Question Day" so... 

Jackie - you're 11 dpo, right? Any news?

Holly, how are things going for you?


----------



## babytobe

Hi Ladies!

Sandra, glad that you and not_so_easy can hang out together for the tww! Having sex 3 times during your fertile window is good. That's how we conceived our first, as I ovulated early on day 10. Good luck! And that's great that you could be happy for your friend who's been trying for so long. That's great for her! :thumbup: 

Not_so_easy, glad to hear you've finally ovulated and can get on to the next part of your cycle! The tww will hopefully feel short for you now, in comparison to the first part of your cycle! It would be pretty cool if just doing it the one time made a baby :happydance: . I always thought it would be cool to know exactly when the "moment" of conception was. I'm a dork like that though ;) .

Sandra, yes I'm on 11dpo. I took my second dollar store test today (out of four), and of course it was negative. I just can't help myself! I don't feel like buying more tests, so I'm going to TRY to hold out until Thursday to take another test. I can't make any promises though lol. I do feel soooooo pregnant now! Strong low back ache, a bit of nausea, tender boobs, and pulling feelings in my lower abdomen. I think by this time last month I was sensing AF coming. I don't feel like that this month yet, so we'll see. Just several more days and hopefully I'll know! This part of the tww feels SOOO LONG!

Not_so_easy, I haven't been temping this time. I did temp when we conceived with my first, but now I'm just too lazy haha. But my temps never really told me much anyway, except I knew when I had ovulated. And then I had to stop temping soon after I found out I was pregnant, because every time my temp would dip slightly, I'd get worried I was going to miscarry! Anyhow, I'll know soon enough one way or the other!


----------



## txbiscuit

How are you feeling Jackie? It's sort of exciting that so many of us are in the 2WW!

I had insomnia last night... It's pretty common for me as a pre-AF symptom, so I'm feeling less-than-pregnant this month. I suppose it's still early days, though, so hopefully there's a little zygote snuggling in right now. I have had some twinges in my uterus, but I think I might just be noticing them because I'm paying attention to them, not because they're anything special.


----------



## not_so_easy

ugh...I typed up this whole big reply and lost it!

so this will be the short version. I really didn't think I had a chance this cycle and honestly had resigned myself to waiting for AF, but recently after a few days of low temps, my temps spiked again to the 97.6-98 range for the past few days. so I still didn't think anything of it until yesterday I woke up to cramps, bloating and stomach issues. SO I was thinking short LP...cool. I won't have AF during vacay in a few weeks. but now today at 8dpo, the sun and rainbows are out and I feel nothing! just some flutters. so I am wondering if yesterday could have been implantation cramping? maybe? what do you think?

I have no tests in the house, so I will wait until this weekend or 12 dpo to test. with my first I felt no symptoms and went triphasic on about 10dpo. so I will only give in if my temps spike again.

txbiscuit - hopefully insomnia is a good sign. it stayed with me my entire pregnancy...so FX its a symptom of a bfp (but then goes away after that!) lol.

b2b - what about you, an symptom spotting?


----------



## babytobe

Not_so_easy>>> OOoooh now I'm excited for you! Maybe you were feeling implantation?! At least you're already more than half way through the tww. If you can wait 'till 12dpo than that's good will power! :thumbup:

Sandra, insomnia sucks. Wouldn't that be nice if it was a pregnancy symptom instead of an AF symptom! Here's hoping :flower: .

I tested again this morning, and...:dohh: why I did, I do not know. Just wasted another $1.25! Totally negative. I feel so pregnant though. Today I actually freaked out that I was getting my period because I felt all "wet" down there, but it turned out to be just a ton of slippery cm (sorry if tmi). I think that's a good sign...... that's what I had when I was pregnant last time. Still feeling mildly nauseous and tired. I probably will test tomorrow....... I have no will power left!


----------



## not_so_easy

Hey b2b - hang in there!! I don't remember where you r in ur dpo but I feel like the cheapies don't pick anything up until u hv a lot of hcg. I can't wait to hopefully c a bfp!!

AFM, my temps kept increasing...now up to 98.2. Kinda impressive from 96, no? BUT I'm not feeling so hopeful now...starting to feel AF crampy a little bit :sad2: so going to hv to change my status. I'm 9dpo, guess it really isn't going to be so easy!


----------



## babytobe

not_so_easy said:


> Hey b2b - hang in there!! I don't remember where you r in ur dpo but I feel like the cheapies don't pick anything up until u hv a lot of hcg. I can't wait to hopefully c a bfp!!
> 
> AFM, my temps kept increasing...now up to 98.2. Kinda impressive from 96, no? BUT I'm not feeling so hopeful now...starting to feel AF crampy a little bit :sad2: so going to hv to change my status. I'm 9dpo, guess it really isn't going to be so easy!

Aww sorry to hear you're feeling AF coming, not.so.easy. Do you usually start feeling crampy that early before AF? 

I got another negative on a dollar store test today. I'm all out of hpts, so tonight I'm probably going to pick up a two pack of FRER's, and then test tomorrow and the next day. I believe I should be 13dpo today. Still feeling pregnant and no symptoms of AF, so we shall see! I hope I'm not setting myself up too much for dissapointment here.


----------



## txbiscuit

I hope hope hope this is it for you Jackie! And not_so_easy! (And me! :haha:) Not having AF yet is a really really good sign! I can't wait to hear your update tomorrow. :happydance:

Going crazy with symptom spotting for a minute: 

- My ovaries/uterus feel sore... I can't tell if it means anything, or if it's just normal 2WW stuff I usually ignore. 
- My -ahem- digestion has slowed down quite a bit. 
- I'm a lot more tired than I have been in the 2WW the past few months. 
- I've been nauseous in the evenings. This isn't entirely unheard of as a pre-AF symptom for me, but it has been much more than usual.
- I've felt super distracted and have been finding it hard to concentrate. 
- I've had some CRAZY dreams, including one in which I got my BFP. 

Things that don't look good:

- I don't have any soreness in my boobs/nipples. 
- No changes in my cervical fluid. 
- No metallic taste in my mouth (my first true early pregnancy symptom last time).
- My dog's behavior is totally normal (that was weirdly another early sign for me last time).


----------



## not_so_easy

I'm so happy to have some buddies driving themselves nuts symptom spotting!!:thumbup:

B2b- which test r u using? I did some research and found out which tests will detect the different levels. I was surprised how much hcg some of them require.

So I didn't hv any cm for the past 2 days and now it's back...watery. The AF cramps went away and I feel bloated. So if my temps continue to tick up tomorrow, I will allow myself to test at 10dpo.

Tx- I didn't get bb soreness with my pregnancy until well into my first trimester....but I also was a late bloomer so I always assumed that was why. And funny enough...I also got metallic taste with a chemical pregnancy I had before my son but never got it when I got pregnant with my son. So I figured the saying that every pregnancy isn't the same might be true for u!!

Let's keep symptom spotting until she shows her face! :witch:

:dust: to all!!


----------



## babytobe

Hey ladies. I'll come back a bit later today. I just wanted to let you know that AF came this morning. I feel so, so dissapointed &#128557;. I really felt so pregnant and sure that this was my month. Now all these stupid things are going through my head....like how something could be wrong and this is never going to happen. Really silly thinking I know. Juat feeling really down :( .


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh babytobe, I'm so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babytobe

Thanks Sandra. I appreciate your sympathy. I know I set myself up for this so I shouldn't be surprised. I was feeling better about things until I just told my husband. He's usually very sweet and understanding. This time he just said the wrong thing. After just telling him that I was pretty dissapointed this morning, he's like "well maybe next time you'd be better off being a little less confident in this area". Well gee wiz....don't I just feel like a piece of crap now! &#128514;. Anyhow, on to next month. Got to pick myself up and dust myself off! I guess it doesn't help that my son has been sleeping horribly lately and is totally trying to bf more. I feel drained.

Not.so.easy, did your temps pick up today? Oh I just feel better thinking about how you guys could still be pregnant. Let us know!

Sandra, dreams of getting your bfp is good! This is what I had with my first! How are you today?

Did we lose Holly?


----------



## not_so_easy

Hey b2b - I'm sorry it didn't work out this month.:hugs: it's tough to feel so sure and it not work out. Hang in there girlie, it will n ur turn soon!! Hopefully AF will passion and u will be back it soon! What's going on with the LO? My son started pre-nursery school 2 dats a week n those days he is so overstimulated, he can't sleep. He wakes up like 5 Times.

Tx- any new symptoms for u?

As for me, I think we may hv to put our hope in tx this month. No AF, but my temps dipped a bit this morning. Yesterday morning I felt like my AF was definitely coming. And today I just feel bloated but nothing else. I am going on a beach vacay next week so I really hope if she's gonna show, she comes soon. Also would be good bd on vacay and if it happens to be during the window, that would be fab!


----------



## txbiscuit

Sorry to hear that AF might be on her way, not_so_easy. I hope if she's gonna show, she shows soon so you can have a fabulous beach vacay! That sounds wonderful! 

Jackie, I'm sorry your husband said that. Sometimes men are complete dolts. I'm sure he's disappointed too. Hopefully AF isn't treating you too badly this month. 

I wouldn't pin too many hopes on me, I'm afraid. I just don't "feel" pregnant this month. My new symptom is nipple soreness, but I get that every month. 

I hope Holly is just taking a break, and she (and Aliko, if she's still around) will be back soon. We need some BFPs in here!


----------



## babybeans0230

Hi All,

Really happy to join here!

I am currently 6 DPO just creamy white secretion so far.

I am trying to hold off testing until 14 dpo .. I will be testing the next friday oct 2nd ! Fingers crossed

Had 100mg clomid days 5-9, pomegranate juice 3-12 days.. one tumbler each day...
Lots of prayers!

I will pray for you all too!!


----------



## not_so_easy

Good morning ladies- 
Welcome JavaBeans! Hope this is ur cycle! Fx!!

Tx- well b2b and I will stay positive for you until AF comes! 

So I had another night of not so great sleep. My temps went back up at 11dpo to 98.3 (or 98.1 depending since I woke up at 330 and couldn't sleep). But I took a cheapie n it is stark white. So I think my temps r playing tricks on me. I will c if I can attach my chart so I ladies can take a look and let me know what u think.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-09-25-05-32-50~2.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babytobe

Welcome babybeans! Hope you are bringing us some good fertility vibes our way &#128518;!

Not.so.easy, your temps do kind of look like they are going triphasic! Keep us updated....maybe this is your cycle! 

I don't know what to think. Totally thought AF was here because I had a bit of brown spotting yesterday morning, which is normal for me before my period. But today the same thing was happening. No fresh blood, really. I totally felt like AF was here, so I'm confused. Is AF just taking forever to get here or is there a chance....? I checked my cervix and it's clear again tonight. If there's nothing there by morning, then I may have to POAS. Trying not to get my hopes up. It's probably just delayed AF. So cruel she can be.&#128553;


----------



## not_so_easy

Hey b2b hope :af: stays away completely. I'm terrible...but what if it's just a bit of ib? How do your temps look? Sorry...I don't want to encourage you keeping ur hopes up. I forgot how many dpo u are. If it is ib, it might need 3 days to show up...

For me, my temps stayed up at 98.3 so I poas since I'm 12dpo and it was a biiigggg faaaaatttt negative...lol. Honestly, I don't feel pregnant. Yesterday I felt congested and sick, lightheaded but I really think it's just the temperature change here. My bloating is gone, I feel no action at all. Super weird but definitely don't feel pregnant. So now it's just a waiting game which is annoying cuz AF is cutting it close to my vacation :nope:


----------



## babytobe

Not.so.easy, isn't it just the worst when your on the edge of getting AF or your bfp?! That sucks your not feeling pregnant anymore, and now AF is going to impede on your vacation. Hopefully it won't be too bad for you this month.

We'll AF showed up this morning and is badddd so far. Cramps amd night sweats amd the crazy dreams. At least in the dreams I was getting bfps. Maybe it's a good sign for next month. I'm trying to stay positive and see this as another opportunity to get healthier and just relax and hopefully have some fun with the hubby in a weeks time or so.


----------



## not_so_easy

I'm sorry b2b :hugs::hugs:. I'm glad u r being positive about it. I hv read in some posts that some ladies really do believe in visualization as a way to help them get pregnant. And I am glad u can enjoy it with hb! 

Unfortunately nothing for me. I did have some cramping this afternoon so I went the the bathroom swearing I got my period and nothing...cramps went away and I'm still waiting. :coffee: will be 13 dpo tomorrow and will let u know what happens. Will try to avoid testing unless temps really spike.


----------



## txbiscuit

Welcome babybeans! I've always wanted to visit Minneapolis. Maybe you'll bring us our first BFP! 

babytobe - I'm so sorry that AF got you, and in such a tricky way. I'd almost rather she show up early rather than late, although I'd *really* rather she didn't show up at all. I think the positive attitude will help you. I know several people who have done visualization while TTC and it has worked out for them. 

not_so_easy - I hope you're going to get your BFP this month! Either that, or I hope AF shows up soon and leaves before your vacation. Please let us know! 

As for me - I felt a lot of weird pregnancy-like symptoms until this morning, when they all just stopped. I don't really feel like this is our month. I was really starting to "feel" pregnant until this morning... I almost wonder if the egg fertilized but didn't implant. I feel like it sounds nuts to say that. 

I know it's possibly a little silly to be thinking like this after only a couple of months, but I'm getting old enough now that I'm worried my "very fertile" days are over. I don't think we'd pursue fertility treatments if we can't get pregnant naturally, so I'm trying to open myself up to the possibility that things might not work out the way we originally planned. It's hard, though - I always envisioned myself as a mum/mom to two.


----------



## not_so_easy

Hey ladies - cd2 here FINALLY after 64 days! :dance::yipee: Can you believe it...I am just about as inpatient as they come. I know part of me was holding out hope for the smallest possible hope of a bfp but I know that if my hormones don't get in order that's going to be impossible. And not to add more stress to an already challenging situation (eh hem, making a :baby:) my doc said her philosophy isn't really to help supplement with hormones...so if my progesterone is in fact low, she really wouldn't do anything about it! Sucks right? So hopefully my culycle lasts 5 days or so and will end right before :plane:. Gonna be interesting how we manage to :sex: given the LO will be with us, lol. So let's see what happens with my temps and hopefully they stay above freezing...lol. Funny, I had a 12 day LP which I am happy is normal, but my temps didn't drop before :witch:. They dropped today..
Hey tx- so let's see if we spread some positivity on that outlook...I am not sure how old u are, but I am 35 (almost 36 :dohh:). And my sister is 41 trying to conceive #3. Perhaps we r a bit of dreamers...but no harm in trying given the awesome reward that I get it it all works out!! Keep ur head up girlie and maybe try some of the natural stuff if u aren't (b6, raspberry leaf tea to ov, pressed). Not sure if u r looking to gendersway, but I gotta tell u, I think that pressed stuff works...I used that and robitusin and got pregnant in my 2nd cycle with it.

B2b- I had night sweats last night too. And I hv been exhausted...this cycle is kicking my butt! Hopefully it's over for u soon and can get to the good part!

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## txbiscuit

So... BFN this morning. I wasn't even upset about it. I just kind of "knew" that this month wasn't going to work out. I had a moment of peace this weekend when I realized our family could be complete with just the three of us. I think I'm going to take a much more laid-back approach to TTC for as long as I can stand it. 

not_so_easy - It's so helpful to hear of other "older" moms TTC. (Some director at work insists on calling me "girlie" or "that girl," so I can't be *that* old, right?) :jo: I already do the B6, the raspberry leaf tea, and the robitussin (and CoQ10), but may give them up for the next couple of months to give myself a little mental break. I might try the preseed, though - that's the one thing I've never given a shot. 

I hope everyone enjoys the boring part of their cycles. Maybe one of our recently quiet members will come back with some good news!


----------



## not_so_easy

txbiscuit said:


> So... BFN this morning. I wasn't even upset about it. I just kind of "knew" that this month wasn't going to work out. I had a moment of peace this weekend when I realized our family could be complete with just the three of us. I think I'm going to take a much more laid-back approach to TTC for as long as I can stand it.
> 
> not_so_easy - It's so helpful to hear of other "older" moms TTC. (Some director at work insists on calling me "girlie" or "that girl," so I can't be *that* old, right?) :jo: I already do the B6, the raspberry leaf tea, and the robitussin (and CoQ10), but may give them up for the next couple of months to give myself a little mental break. I might try the preseed, though - that's the one thing I've never given a shot.
> 
> I hope everyone enjoys the boring part of their cycles. Maybe one of our recently quiet members will come back with some good news!

Lololol...that old person image is hysterical and I hardly see it being an issue. I think it's about ur environment. I am in NY and my ob just said to me, "I just ask that if u plan to have more than one u start at 32, unlike the rest of NYC that chooses to start at 38." so I don't see anything wrong with being 35 and starting #2...I assume that u r younger than me. Stay positive ....I really do believe that ur state of mind will impact how ur body reacts. I gotta tell u, I stopped feeling pregnant when I started testing n got those stark white bfns...it just sucked the mojo right out of me and literally I stopped feeling any symptoms. N once u start, it's like eating a bag of Doritos, u can't stop. So how about u consider waiting to test until ur AF is past due...whacha think?
:friends:
How many dpo are u?


----------



## txbiscuit

AF isn't due until Saturday. I definitely won't be testing anymore until at least Sunday. I think every time I'm tempted to test, I'm going to put $.50 or a dollar into our vacation savings jar instead.


----------



## not_so_easy

txbiscuit said:


> AF isn't due until Saturday. I definitely won't be testing anymore until at least Sunday. I think every time I'm tempted to test, I'm going to put $.50 or a dollar into our vacation savings jar instead.

That sounds like an excellent idea!! U r super early in testing so keep ur head up. It would be great to c a bfp..., Sunday I will be in Miami before I lv the country so I Will peek in to see a pic of the bfp!! gL!


----------



## babytobe

Sandra, I totally can relate to your comment about feeling like the egg was fertilized but not implanted! I don't think you're crazy at all. It's like you just KNOW something is trying to happen in your body, but it just didn't quite make it. I would take this as an encouraging sign. I think you're still plenty young enough to have another baby, but I also think it's good to reflect on how thankful we are for the babes we already have &#128156;. I don't think you're done having babies yet. I think it's smart to juat relax about it though. I'm tying to do the same. It will happen when it happens.

Not.so.easy, have you tried eating a lot to get your temps up? I started temping again and mine are on the low side, even though my thyroid tested fine recently. If you want to learn about raising your temps through eating, Google "Diet Recovery" and download the E book. It's a really interesting approach to raising temps and he says it restores your metabolism and helps a ton of different body functions. I'm trying to do it right now. I think it's working because I'm exhausted and brain foggy!


----------



## not_so_easy

Thanks b2b - I downloaded the book and will take a read. A couple of good signs though that my hormones might be straightening themselves out...1- normal l.p. of 12 days, 2- no spotting before AF 3- temps _so far have stayed in the 97 range. I think as long as my temps stay up, it would be a really good sign. My stomach has also been so much better now...but I know it's early..._
And, I try not to each too much cuz I am on the "healthy" side but try to eat more small meals...4-5.
AF seems light today which I am hoping means I will be clear by vacay!! N we can get to bding!!


----------



## Hopeful H

Hello ladies!!!

I haven't purposefully been taking a break, I've been in Ibiza and then super busy with work and my 2 new kitties!!

Anyway, I do think that during the last 2 cycles, I have been trying to implant and nothing has been sticking. That really freaks me out but I don't know what I can about it. If it carries on then I'll be at the Drs. They probably won't take me seriously but I'm so regular every month that I'd notice any change. 

I've been really hit and miss with my cbfm fertility testing so far but I got high reading this morning so we'll give it another shot. 

I've skimmed through all of the posts that I've missed but I'm on the bus and I'll be sick if I read for too long so I hope you're all doing ok and feeling positive!


----------



## txbiscuit

Hey all. I'm glad everyone is doing well. It's weird that several of us feel like we're having issues with implantation. Sometimes I wish I had a magic uterus camera to see what's going on in there!

My extended family is planning a cruise/trip to Disney World in January. I'm tossing around the idea that if we don't get pregnant in October, I might take a couple of months off TTC. Getting pregnant in November/December would be kind of bad timing for us for lots of reasons (insurance/maternity leave/appointment scheduling) so I'm tempted to take a break (and be certain I'll get to ride any roller coasters I want in January). It's hard for me to take a break from TTC now that I've started, though. :shrug:


----------



## babytobe

Good to hear from you, Holly! 

Brother, yes that's three of us that feel like we're trying to implant but it's just not happening. What is going on?!

I feel terrible. Just absolutely horrible. I feel like my iron levels just completely plumeted last night, and now I'm just a big fatigued mess! I really want to get pregnant, but I feel like my body is not healthy enough half the time. I'm trying to up my iron intake, but I feel like that will take a while. :(

Sandra, I think taking a break wouldn't be a bad idea. I'm starting to settle into the reality that conception could take a good long while. I just want to feel better right now &#128546;


----------



## not_so_easy

Hey So what makes u think u fertilize but don't implant? I heard eating fresh pineapple core and b6 help with implantation.
Tx - the trip sounds like a lot of fun. When u say taking a break do u mean switching to ntnp? Or literally birth control? 
Holly - Ibiza sounds great right now...it raining in NY and sounds like we hv a big hurricane coming our way...


----------



## Hopeful H

I don't know about Jackie & Sandra, but my last 2 periods have started with 2+ days of brown discharge. That's only ever happened to me once before, when I was pregnant with my son. It would be a huge coincidence if my body had decided to change during the exact month we started ttc. 

Pineapple core?! That sounds horrendous!

I'm on my 2nd peak day today so I guess tomorrow will be 1dpo. It's been much easier this month as I've involved my husband in taking the ovulation tests so he knows what to expect. To be honest though I don't think we're doing enough. We haven't dtd since my fertile days last cycle (I know, bad) and have only done it this month on my 2nd high day and my 1st peak day which was yesterday. we'll do it tonight and tomorrow and I know they're the most important dates but I feel like we should be doing it every day!!


----------



## not_so_easy

Hahaha!!:rofl: I didn't get to explain...u want to eat the pinepple but don't decore it. Keep the core on with the rest of the pineapple chunks...lol. I dunno which of the things worked for me The first time...pressed robitusin pineapple...
So I will be offline for a bit since I will be away. Will probably check in tomorrow n Monday, so hoping to c a bfp before I leave otherwise hope to c many more when I get back!!:winkwink:
I hope if I get a normal cycle to ov towards the end of our trip n catch that egg!!


----------



## babytobe

Holly, I had two days of brown discharge too before AF came on this last time! And i honestly just dont think all the other symptoms I had were due to pms. I know my body better than that. I'm upping my supplements now and also am going for acupuncture starting next Thursday. I don't know if it will we enough to make anything stick this month, but that's okay. I read that ferratin levels need to be above 50 usually for conception to happen. Last month when I got tested they were at 52 (up from 23), and I feel like they went down from this last period. So I'm taking as much as iron as I can without making myself sick (about 90mg/day), but not sure if I can build my stores up that quickly. It seems crazy that the doctor only told me to take 30mg/day. I don't think that was helping much. My thought is that I'm loosing way too much blood during AF every month, and acupuncture really helped in the past with AF issues. So maybe it will help now. I'm on day 8 of my cycle so we need to get busy as I usually ovulate a bit early I think. Taking my temps this month so hopefully that will help with timing! 

Not.so.easy, are you waiting for your bfp now?!!! I can't remember where you ar in your cycle. Let us know!!! And have fun away this weekend &#128522;. 

Ummm Holly we are like you guys....we tend to only dtd around my fertility time and not even that much! It's silly really. I'm like....shoot im already on day 8 of my cycle and I wanted to do it more this cycle! I'm afraid of dtd every day and him running out of swimmers lol. But I hear ya. It probably would be better to just have lots of sex all month long. Such hard work lol&#128540;.


----------



## txbiscuit

I guess the reason I worry there's an implantation issue is that I've been getting smudgy almost-lines on cheapies at around 12dpo. It's happened on three brands of tests. They always fade back to pregnancy test white by the next day. 

I hope everyone is doing well! I think we're going to go to NTNP for the next couple of months, although we might avoid DTD if I have EWCM. I'll still check in on you ladies regardless of what we decide.


----------



## babytobe

txbiscuit said:


> I guess the reason I worry there's an implantation issue is that I've been getting smudgy almost-lines on cheapies at around 12dpo. It's happened on three brands of tests. They always fade back to pregnancy test white by the next day.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! I think we're going to go to NTNP for the next couple of months, although we might avoid DTD if I have EWCM. I'll still check in on you ladies regardless of what we decide.

Sandra, hope you have a really good mental break from all the ttc stuff. Thanks for updating us. We'll be thinking of you :).


----------



## babytobe

Hey ladies,

I'm assuming no one has gotten a bfp since we've last connected?

I just have to vent my tww symptoms, lol. This is the only place I can really do it!...

I'm only two days into the tww, and AGAIN I totally am getting preggo symptoms :dohh:. My husband thinks it's great. I'm like "no, you don't understand. I felt this way the last TWO MONTHS." I had convinced myself before I ovulated that I wasn't going to get trapped in the symptom spotting, but crap, as soon as I ovulate I get the achy low back, cramping, and slight nausea. Come on body already....implant this month! 

I went to see my acupuncturist today and am trying to be proactive as best as I can, but I have to say I'm not counting on a bfp this month, even though I feel so pregnant again, already. All I can hope is that each month my body is getting healthier and closer to where it needs to be to make this happen. Meanwhile, I'll be going crazy the next 12 days. At least this month I took my temperature, so I know exactly when my luteal phase started.

Hope you're all doing well! Anyone else in the tww right now?


----------



## txbiscuit

Good luck Jackie! I am still in the boring part of my cycle. I think we'll give it one try this month. I hope you are pregnant!


----------



## Hopeful H

Hello! I've got my fingers crossed for both of you Jackie & Sandra! Today is 10dpo for me and zero symptoms. Well, I say that, I had loads of cm after ovulation which I thought was weird, and I'm totally exhausted. We only dtd three times (high, peak, peak) but we should have covered a couple more 'high' days. Sometimes I just don't want to! 

I'm going to start my folic acid next month and look into things that can help with implantation, apart from pineapple cores!!


----------



## Hopeful H

Tell me that you can see something on these 99p crap tests that aren't even supposed to work until the day after AF is due (on Friday!!). I'm losing the plot...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2387.JPG
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 7









IMG_2390.JPG
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Hopeful H

Although I can't even see the lines on there. I can on my phone though...


----------



## babytobe

Hopeful H, I think I can see a faint line in the first picture you shared! Are you going to test again tomorrow? 
We only did it 3 times too lol. 3 days in a row is a lot for us, sadly haha.


----------



## babytobe

Holly?! Did you test again today? You're leaving me in total suspense!

I'm 7dpo, and I feel like I may have implanted yesterday? I'm all hot today, and achy in my low back and lower abdomen. And I suddenly have sore gums. That is definitely a new tww symptom. I had sore gums for like 3 days during my last pregnancy, so I figured I better include that in the list of tww symptoms :).

I also am SO happy that I decided to start charting! I think I might be an idiot and we actually really didn't dtd on the best days the last few months when we were ttc, due to my lack of charting lol! Lesson learned. Anyhow, I'm only telling you this of course..... but my temperatures are starting to look triphasic! Although they just went up to the third level of temperatures today, so it could be nothing. But that's what my chart did when I was pregnant with my first, so here's hoping!

Trying not to get all sucked into believing I'm pregnant, as usual, but around this time of the tww I fall hard :dohh: . I don't plan to test until AF is due, because once I start poas I can't seem to stop!


----------



## Hopeful H

Haha, yes I did. Another negative at 12dpo so I'd say that's it for this cycle. There is a shadowy line on it but you really have to look for it. I think I see those on any test I do so pretty sure they're evaps.

I'm going to start charting next cycle then, although I have no idea what to do or what I'm looking for!

Fingers crossed you have implanted!!


----------



## Hopeful H

The bottom is from this afternoon. I can see it, my friend can see it, one of my sisters can see it. My husband and another sister, can't. Although I can't see it on here!! I don't know why they always spin around!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2449.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 8


----------



## txbiscuit

Aw yay! I hope you're both pregnant! Holly, I see something on the first picture you posted. My phone is crap, but I'll be excited to see what you post tomorrow!


----------



## babytobe

Holly that's so exciting! Yes please update us tomorrow morning! &#128512;

Just trying to hold off on testing here. Starting to feel the urge lol. Still feeling pregnant...another high temperature today....eeek!


----------



## Hopeful H

AF arrived yesterday afternoon, after 3 tests that all had faint lines that other people could see! Crappy tests! Found out a friend at work is 5 months pregnant as well! I'm getting worried about the age gap now, and if Tom tells me one more time that it'll happen for us then I'll crack him one!


----------



## babytobe

Oh crap Holly....those stupid tests! So sorry to hear AF came. It's just so annoying when the tests are or accurate. Hopefully AF isn't too crotchety for you &#128156;.


----------



## babytobe

9dpo and I feel like I'm going crazy!...One minute I feel totally pregnant and the next minute I'm totally doubting it and thinking that it could all just be AF coming. I hate the second half of the tww! It's torture&#128557;.

I'm going to try to hold out until Tuesday to test 14dpo).


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so sorry Holly. It gets hard not to start feeling worn down by TTC after a while. I got a lot of evaps my last two cycles, and I just felt so crushed. I have told myself I'm sticking to FRERs and digitals only for a while. 

Jackie, I hope you get your BFP this month. Maybe uncertainty is a sign for you? I'd really love to see a BFP in here. 

Hugs to all!


----------



## babytobe

Sandra, I love your updated picture of your little girl. ....so sweet!

We'll I caved today and took my first test today, which was negative. Tomorrow is 12dpo and I'm going to continue to test. I bought 2 FRERs for thr next two days. I don't care about spending the money right now.....

It's been an extremely difficult last two days for my family. My Dad is dying in the hospital. He was diagnosed with a terminal disease earlier this year, but he had just started treatment and we thought we would have more time with him. I'm hoping that if I am pregnant, I can share my news with my Dad before he dies. He has such a tender, sweet heart and I know he would love to hear that we're having another baby. My family are all heartbroken of course, but we have faith in God and believe that death doesn't have the final say. 

I'll let you ladies know my results. I do feel very pregnant, but I'm afraid to count on anything because of the last few months.

Feeling bitter-sweet about life. This is a hard time. &#128546;


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so very sorry to hear about your father Jackie. :hugs: I know nothing I can say can make things even a little better, but you and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## babytobe

Thank you so much for your kind words, Sandra. My Dad is actually surprisingly the doctors and started doing better again today, so who knows what's going to happen.

I had another negative test today, and unfortunately I'm pretty sure AF is coming. I got a little bit of brown spotting today, which always happens a day or two before AF comes. My temperature was still high today, but I'm sure it'll be coming down soon. 

I said to my DH today that I think I might need to take a break from ttc this next cycle. With everything going on with my Dad, and going through tww symptoms (or pseudo symptoms), I just can't handle the thought of doing this yet another month.


----------



## babytobe

Gah! I can't stop googling. It's just so not helpful. Every month when I start getting brown spotting, I start googling to try and see if my brown spotting might just be part of early pregnancy symptoms. I don't know why I do this to myself! I just hate how my AF shows up &#128557;.


----------



## babytobe

Well ladies,
I'm a bit nervous to say this, but I think I may be pregnant. 
The brown spotting that I got on Sunday was only when I checked my cervix. That's usually how I know AF is coming. But then the next day there still wasn't anything showing up on my liner, so I checked my cervix again and there was a small string of streaky looking blood. So I figured forsure AF was coming. I kept checking my cervix here and there on Monday and Tuesday, and I would get the tiniest bit of brown discharge. I kept thinking AF is taking forever....how cruel...
But now today there's nothing, and I'm still feeling super pregnant. I'm at 15dpo. I think that's the longest luteal phase I've ever had without any spotting on this day!
So I took a test today, and I think there's a faint line. Do you see it? 

It's been the longest week of my life. My Dad is still alive, and it's been a crazy rollercoaster. Yesterday the doctor expected him to die at any time, and today hes doing great and is off all life support medications! It's hard... my family is back and forth between accepting him dying, and then hoping for a miracle if his body keeps rallying back so well. It's just bizarre! Once I know forsure if I'm pregnant, I'm definitely going to tell him!

I can't even believe this is my life right now. Excited for possible new life, and back and forth between grieving and hoping for a miracle for my Dad. 

Hope you are all doing well. I just had to get that all out.... (sigh).
 



Attached Files:







20151021_094948.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Hopeful H

I can definitely see a line!! I'm so happy for you!!!x


----------



## txbiscuit

I definitely see it too!! Yay!!!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## not_so_easy

:wohoo:


babytobe said:


> Well ladies,
> I'm a bit nervous to say this, but I think I may be pregnant.
> The brown spotting that I got on Sunday was only when I checked my cervix. That's usually how I know AF is coming. But then the next day there still wasn't anything showing up on my liner, so I checked my cervix again and there was a small string of streaky looking blood. So I figured forsure AF was coming. I kept checking my cervix here and there on Monday and Tuesday, and I would get the tiniest bit of brown discharge. I kept thinking AF is taking forever....how cruel...
> But now today there's nothing, and I'm still feeling super pregnant. I'm at 15dpo. I think that's the longest luteal phase I've ever had without any spotting on this day!
> So I took a test today, and I think there's a faint line. Do you see it?
> 
> It's been the longest week of my life. My Dad is still alive, and it's been a crazy rollercoaster. Yesterday the doctor expected him to die at any time, and today hes doing great and is off all life support medications! It's hard... my family is back and forth between accepting him dying, and then hoping for a miracle if his body keeps rallying back so well. It's just bizarre! Once I know forsure if I'm pregnant, I'm definitely going to tell him!
> 
> I can't even believe this is my life right now. Excited for possible new life, and back and forth between grieving and hoping for a miracle for my Dad.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well. I just had to get that all out.... (sigh).

:wohoo: I think I c something!!! Did u test with fmu? So happy for u...I hope it gets darker!
So sorry about ur dad :hugs:. I hope u can give him the exciting news soon.

Sorry I haven't been posting, I just found out about the user cp option that brings me back to where I had posted...I had all three pages open n then lost them so I had no idea how to get back to them until like 2 days ago.
AFM, I feeling pretty blue and out this month. I'm 9-10dpo. I won't be testing unless I have a temp spike, otherwise assuming the 12 day l.p., I should get AF by this weekend. My cm patterns have been following last month and haven't had any symptoms of anything...with my first I don't remember having a ton of symptoms except for going triphasic the day I got my bfp. I am also a bit under the weather which isn't helping. Anyway, I think it situation hub puts everything in perspective.
I really hope that this is ur miracle sticky bean bringing u some joy during an otherwise difficult time.


----------



## babytobe

Thanks for all your kind words, Not.so.easy! I told my mom and dad last night in the hospital, and my Dad definitely perked up &#128522;.

I'm trying not to worry but I took another dollar store test today (that's all I had for yesterday too when I got a faint line), and I didn't see a line. It might be because I drank tea last night before bed, and I peed at like 3am. So maybe my pee was too diluted at 7 am? I dunno. .....trying not to over analyze it too much. I keep feeling more pregnant, it's 16 dpo, and I have no spotting at all. I think im going to leave it at that! 

Ah yes, the user cp option is helpful! Glad you found us again &#128522;.

Sorry to hear this month is so blue for you, Not.So.Easy. Maybe try do something for yourself today to up your spirits a bit&#128156;. I hope you get a temp spike amd a bfp soon! 
Now that you mention cm.... I just realized that so far I haven't had any cm the last week or so. With my son I had tons, and then it just turned wet feeling all the time. I hope it's not bad that it's different this time so far. Hm. Anyhow, I guess every pregnancy can be different.


----------



## babytobe

Gah....
I think I'm having an early miscarriage (would that be a "chemical" pregnancy?). I started spotting this morning, and there is lots more coming it seems (checked my cervix). 
I feel sad but not totally surprised, considering I had that negative test yesterday after a positive one the day before. 
Well, I suppose we got closer this month. At the moment I still feel like I want to try again this month, but we'll see. 
Bummer :(


----------



## not_so_easy

babytobe said:


> Gah....
> I think I'm having an early miscarriage (would that be a "chemical" pregnancy?). I started spotting this morning, and there is lots more coming it seems (checked my cervix).
> I feel sad but not totally surprised, considering I had that negative test yesterday after a positive one the day before.
> Well, I suppose we got closer this month. At the moment I still feel like I want to try again this month, but we'll see.
> Bummer :(

I'm so sorry. I really hope the spotting stops...:hugs:. Hang in there love!


----------



## babytobe

Thanks Not.so.easy!
Unfortunately it has turned into a full AF flow. It's okay though. Onward and forward....


----------



## txbiscuit

I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Hopeful H

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you must be feeling xx


----------



## Hopeful H

Ladies, how is everyone? Jackie, are you ok?


----------



## txbiscuit

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't posted in a while. We're still NTNP. If we don't get pregnant in the next few months I'm gonna talk to my OB about doing tests for egg reserve, etc. I'm due for a pap in late January, which would be eight months with no "goalie" on the field. My DD is turning two this week and her party (and constant party animal energy) has been keeping me very busy. I hope you're all doing well.


----------



## not_so_easy

Hi Everyone. Hope u r all doing well. Sounds like u are all keeping busy.
Tx, I had the same plan in mind for my checkup if I didn't hv anything happen but I actually got my bfp right before my bday. I'm about 6 weeks now. I really hope to sprinkle some baby dust over here and hope u ladies get some nice holiday gifts by expanding the family!:dust:


----------



## Hopeful H

Sandra, everything is just a worry isn&#8217;t it. You&#8217;re little one sounds fun!

Congrats not_so_easy! I got my bfp on Saturday so I&#8217;m only about 3 weeks and 4 days. AF isn&#8217;t even due until Thursday so I&#8217;m just really hoping for a no show. Got my first bfp on a crap 99p test with 50miu sensitivity so hoping that the hormones are strong!

I&#8217;m worried about Jackie &#8211; anybody heard from her?


----------



## not_so_easy

Hopeful H said:


> Sandra, everything is just a worry isnt it. Youre little one sounds fun!
> 
> Congrats not_so_easy! I got my bfp on Saturday so Im only about 3 weeks and 4 days. AF isnt even due until Thursday so Im just really hoping for a no show. Got my first bfp on a crap 99p test with 50miu sensitivity so hoping that the hormones are strong!
> 
> Im worried about Jackie  anybody heard from her?

Wooohooohooo!! Congrats on the bfp!!! Fingers crossed for a sticky bean! :yipee:

I unfortunately haven't seen her in any other threads...


----------



## NoelKruse

I have a beautiful son have been trying for my second for awhile now had a chemical pregnancy back in July. Hope to be pregnant by the end of the year. This is my first month buying an ovulation test I choose ClearBlue Digital because I hate guessing with the lines!! I've been doing it wrong the whole time I assumed that because I had a normal 28 day cycle I ovulated of the 14th day of my cycle but I received a positive ovulation test on day 11 !! So hope this time I get it right super excited also using Pre Seed this cycle ill do anything that helps!I'm due for my period on Thanksgiving so hoping I have something to be extra thankful for that day!


----------



## babytobe

Hi ladies, I am still around! ....

Sorry I just haven't been logging in lately and was just...taking a break I guess. It's been a difficult time. My Dad passed away a few days after I think I had that chemical or early miscarriage. He was not even 60 yet. I feel like I could say so much about it all, but really, I am okay. We were grieving my Dad before he died already, and I'm finding that although I am deeply sad, I feel very inspired by his life and am encouraged to live each day to the fullest. Because of my Dad I am not fearing death anymore. I know that must sound weird. Anyway, so we are continuing to ttc! We definitely need some new life and new joy to bring to Grandma next year! (hopefully)....
I'm on 9dpo right now. I really don't know anymore. I felt pregnant the last 3 months, so I just don't even trust what I'm feeling or not feeling. Just trying to wait until early next week to test. I'll let you gals know.

On another note.....
CONGRATS Holly and Not_so_easy! Oh my goodness I was so excited when I saw that you guys got your BFP'S! Finally there's some babies cookin'! Now Sandra I feel it is our turns next! I hope your birthday party for your little girl goes wonderfully. They are good distractions :).

Welcome here NoelKruse! I was kind of doing guesswork the first few months I was ttc this time around as well..... it's helpful to actually know exactly when you ovulate, as it can be different each month. Good luck!


----------



## not_so_easy

babytobe said:


> Hi ladies, I am still around! ....
> 
> Sorry I just haven't been logging in lately and was just...taking a break I guess. It's been a difficult time. My Dad passed away a few days after I think I had that chemical or early miscarriage. He was not even 60 yet. I feel like I could say so much about it all, but really, I am okay. We were grieving my Dad before he died already, and I'm finding that although I am deeply sad, I feel very inspired by his life and am encouraged to live each day to the fullest. Because of my Dad I am not fearing death anymore. I know that must sound weird. Anyway, so we are continuing to ttc! We definitely need some new life and new joy to bring to Grandma next year! (hopefully)....
> I'm on 9dpo right now. I really don't know anymore. I felt pregnant the last 3 months, so I just don't even trust what I'm feeling or not feeling. Just trying to wait until early next week to test. I'll let you gals know.
> 
> On another note.....
> CONGRATS Holly and Not_so_easy! Oh my goodness I was so excited when I saw that you guys got your BFP'S! Finally there's some babies cookin'! Now Sandra I feel it is our turns next! I hope your birthday party for your little girl goes wonderfully. They are good distractions :).
> 
> Welcome here NoelKruse! I was kind of doing guesswork the first few months I was ttc this time around as well..... it's helpful to actually know exactly when you ovulate, as it can be different each month. Good luck!

So sorry to hear about your dad.:hugs: it shows how strong u r with the way u r looking at this. I hope u can continue to be inspired -- this is an awesome way to keep his spirit with you always.

I have ur bfp... fx for u n hope this is ur cycle, keep us posted!

Welcome Noel!:winkwink:

Arm, going for an early ultrasound today. Unfortunately I hv started spotting so going in to make sure the bean is still there. I am travelling to London next week and the timing couldn't be any worse...:cry:


----------



## NoelKruse

momtobe I'm so sorry to hear about your loss it will happen soon! I'm glad you can be so positive at a time like this ! Stay positive!
And yeah I wish I would have purchased them sooner but it happens when its suppose to right?!

And good luck notsoeasy I hope this little bean sticks !! Let us know how the ultrasound goes.


----------



## txbiscuit

Jackie, I'm so glad that you're back and doing OK. I am so sorry to hear about your dad. It sounds like he was an incredibly special person, and it's wonderful that his legacy will live on in you, your Mom, your son, and the rest of your family and friends. I have a feeling that you and I will get pregnant with our sticky babies soon. I hope that you in particular have some good news in a few days. 

CONGRATS to Holly and not_so_easy!!! :wohoo: How wonderful that you both have good news right before the holidays! not_so_easy - I spotted throughout my first two trimesters with Ellie. My doctor said that 80% of women have at least some spotting during pregnancy. I hope everything is OK. Please update us after your ultrasound. :hugs: 

Welcome Noel! I am interested to see what you think of the ClearBlue digital. I will probably get a fertility monitor once we actively start TTC again in January. (I don't have a lot of hope that NTNP is going to be the answer for us.)


----------



## not_so_easy

Hi ladies...thanks for ur concern..I really needed it. So the ultrasound was amazing and we got to see the little nugget...still doesn't look like a baby of course. But amazingly we saw and heard the heartbeat...incredible! And the baby is measuring exactly what it should....6 WEEKS and 4 days. My due date is july 393rd.
Noel, I was temping and using cheapie opks until I thought it was positive and confirmed with a cb smilie. Seemed to work for us.:dust:


----------



## NoelKruse

Hey txbiscuit yeah this is my first month using it so ill let you know how it goes for me! I like it so far but don't know if I'll be getting a BFP yet! Keep you updated!


----------



## babytobe

Not.so.easy, that must of been comforting to see your little bean, even if she or he doesn't look like a baby yet! It's hard not to get worried about stuff like spotting. I think Sandra had good advice. I also had spotting during pregnancy with my son. It happened around 12 weeks for a few days. I think all the changes in the uterus and later on the placenta can cause it to happen. Hopefully it stops for you so you don't have to even think about it! Congrats again!

Thank you ladies for all your kind, encouraging words. And yes, Sandra, I hope you are right about us both getting pregnant soon!

I'm on 11dpo, and just tonight I started feeling way pregnant again. I wasn't feeling pregnant the last week or so as much, but I felt SUPER pregnant right after ovulation. What a confusing body!
These last few days of thr tww are always the hardest.


----------



## not_so_easy

Good luck b2b...when r u testing? I really do Hope this is ur month.
So far so good I think for me, my temps are still up and symptoms r still there. Been trying to rest and I hv noticed that has helped the spotting slow down (i think and hope). I fly out tomorrow for work for a week. Fx it stops.hv a good weekend!!


----------



## babytobe

Good to hear about your spotting slowing down, Not.So.Easy. Hope your week goes well while you're away!

Today was 13dpo and I got a negative test. I'll keep testing every morning now until I either get a positive test or AF comes. I feel quite pregnant but am kind of remaining even-keel......not getting too excited yet. Anyhow I'll let you know if I get a positive tomorrow or the next day!


----------



## babytobe

Well I took two tests today so far, one in thr morning and one just now. I got a faint line on each of them! I tried taking a few pictures but couldn't seem to get the right lighting. Hopefully there will be a darkER line tomorrow! 

Not feeling AF coming, so that's encouraging. Ferling uncertain though, probably because of last month's chemical preg. 

I'll wait to test again tomorrow and give you an update!


----------



## not_so_easy

babytobe said:


> Well I took two tests today so far, one in thr morning and one just now. I got a faint line on each of them! I tried taking a few pictures but couldn't seem to get the right lighting. Hopefully there will be a darkER line tomorrow!
> 
> Not feeling AF coming, so that's encouraging. Ferling uncertain though, probably because of last month's chemical preg.
> 
> I'll wait to test again tomorrow and give you an update!

Ooooo!!! I can't wait! Can u take a frer with fmu? I'm getting a little excited for u !!!


----------



## babytobe

Hey Ladies,

Good news!...
It's 15dpo and I just took a test a half hour ago....it's positive! Still on the faint side, but definitely positive and the line showed up faster than yesterday! And last night I was all crampy with a low back ache, and feeling sick. It's the same I felt when I was pregnant with my son! 
So I can say now I'm definitely pregnant! Hopefully now it sticks for good&#128522;.
Yayyyyyy!


----------



## babytobe

Oh and Not.so.easy, I just have dollar store cheapies left. That's all I used with my son and I was tired of spending money on other tests haha.


----------



## txbiscuit

YAYYYY!!!! Now almost everyone (who is still posting in here) has their BFP! I'm still waiting on mine, but I think everyone else has theirs! :happydance: 

We are still NTNP. We only had one attempt *possibly* in the window this month (5 days before O at that) so I'll probably be TTC for at least another couple of months. But I'm so excited for you guys! I hope you guys will have time to keep posting in here - I'd love to hear how pregnancy #2 compares to pregnancy #1 for you guys.


----------



## not_so_easy

:happydance::yipee::tease::wohoo:
Soooooo exciting!!!! Congrats!!! So happy for u! I hope this is ur sticky bean too!!! Fxfxfxfxfxfx


----------



## babytobe

Thanks ladies! It is exciting that most of here have our bfps now! We just need to send all our good vibes to Sandra now! &#128151;


----------



## not_so_easy

:dust::dust: to sandra!!


----------



## txbiscuit

Hey ladies! I'm not sure if you remember me, but I finally got my BFP. I went to the doctor after about 9 months of TTC and found out I wasn't ovulating well (or possibly at all). I took Clomid and got my BFP this month. I hope you're all doing well. This turned out to be a pretty lucky group.


----------



## babytobe

Congrats Txbiscuit! That's so good to hear that you got your BFP &#128522;. I hope all goes well for you with your pregnancy! 
I'm at 36 weeks and 2 days now. I am way more uncomfortable now that I'm nearing the end with this baby compared to my first. Now I understand why some women can't wait to have their babies by the end! I'm waddling like a good thing&#128540;.


----------



## txbiscuit

Oh how exciting! Aside from being uncomfortable, I bet you can't wait to meet your baby. Happy Canada Day to you as well!


----------

